# Eurovision 2021



## MrCurry (Sep 18, 2020)

So Eurovision 2020 was a bit of a let down, but the organisers have come out with a definite statement that come what may, Eurovision 2021 will go ahead.  Rotterdam, which missed out on their chance to host in 2020 will be the venue, and 4 different ways of hosting are being considered, as per video below.

A - normal Eurovision with a packed arena
B - semi-normal event, but with fewer spectators at the venue and social distancing precautions backstage
C - semi-virtual. Acts who can make it to Holland go there and perform, acts who cannot travel perform live from a stage in their home country. Press and national delegations have a presence in Rotterdam. 
D - fully virtual. All acts stay in their home countries, and perform behind closed doors. No live audience anywhere of course. No one travels internally to Rotterdam. 

I would have thought it’s going to have to be C or D. Maybe D is fairer as everyone’s on the same footing.



ps. They’re still using the same slogan Eurovision 2020 had “open up”. Is that wise?


----------



## Reno (Sep 18, 2020)

I think option B might be possible by then.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> So Eurovision 2020 was a bit of a let down,



There was nul point in holding it really.


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> I think option B might be possible by then.



Let’s hope so, but I’m not so optimistic personally.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Eurovision 2021 selection season is in full swing, for whichever format of the Finals they come up with. 

Here for your delight and delectation are the songs already selected. I'll deliver them one post at a time, in no particular order, but you know how random order works out, maybe there's a plan after all.

First song coming up!


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Germany.
"I Don't Feel Hate" - Jendrik

So the Germans are in the odd position of being one of the automatically selected Finalists, so they could throw caution to the wind and just see what sticks. However of late Germany has been doing TERRIBLY, with two last places, an infamous "Sorry, you got 0 points" when the presenters revealed the televote results, and an overall sense that they're a bit lost.

So enter TikTok, the natural place to find the next German entry. His name is Jendrik, a bundle of messy hair, ADHD, social media savvy, and tap-dancing. His song about defeating trolls by just ignoring them and not feeling hate is jaunty, quirky, kooky, and it's got a tap-dance break PLUS a spoken-word outro. It's divided the fans because it's got novelty written all the way through it like curry through wurst. But he is very social media savvy, charming, and seems to be an overall good kid, so maybe a toe-tapping piece of cheese is just what Germany needs. Of course it won't win.

Video:


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Albania
"Karma" - Anxhela Peristeri

Albania have a funny old relationship with Eurovision. They select their song in December (!!) using an old and trusted festival of music which has been part of Albanian culture for generations. It's also riddled with rumours, accusations, innuendo and the occasional blatant admission that it's all one great big fixed fudge but what are you going to do, democracy came late to the Balkans.

From their selection in 2020, the unexpected curtain raiser of the selection season, comes one of the most bonkers live performances you're going to see for a tidy while. They chose to film the entire thing in the open air, in December, in Albania, so every singer had to combat the -10 temperature on top of everything else. "Karma" is moderately distracting. The chorus is the best thing in it, the dancing bears will make you snigger, and by tradition the song will be remixed in time for Rotterdam. It won't win.


Video:


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Lithuania
"Discoteque" {{sic}}

The Roop scored last year's second place in terms of viral video moments. While Iceland's "Think About Things" went around the world hundreds of times and was crowned the unofficial winner of the cancelled contest, Lithuania seemed to sneak behind with an unusual, somewhat compelling, quirky dance-pop song with a TikTok-adjacent dance routine.

They had to win a national final to be selected again - and won over 80% of the televote in doing so - and there was no question in them doing so. "Discoteque" is a slice of dark pop brilliance, somehow on-trend for 2021 and utterly off-piste at the same time. Hypnotic chorus bringing to mind Hot Chip - kind of - and a dance sequence to get granny off her chair. Whether it's enough to grab Lithuania's first victory is quite the ask: they certainly have focused everything on carving the perfect Eurovision song and viral video, but the juries can be tricksy mistresses. Of course they could just win.

Video:


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Ireland
"Maps"

Lesley Roy is another 2020 entrant who has been allowed to come back to try "for real." Her entry last year was Katy Perry on space-dust and it didn't quite land with a wider audience. This time she's moved onto Carly Rae-via-Robyn with a foot-tapper full of inspirational lyrics and powerful drums. It's got "contrived Eurovision song" etched all the way through it, and who wouldn't want to prove that Ireland haven't lost their winning ways after a run of fairly terrible results?

It could light up the semi-finals through which Ireland must trudge. Making any kind of mark on the Final is a big ask. It is a bop. But it's a rapid delivery breathless song which needs a whammer of a liver performance to sell it and for all its banger qualities, doubts hang around it.

Video


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Norway
"Fallen Angel"

Now here's quite the song. Norway had done very well two years ago with a trio called Keiino, exactly the kind of cheesy sweet banger pop which Eurovision attracts. It won the televote, had a man chanting in Sami, and charmed the pants off the wider Eurovision fandom. Two years later, Keiino came back to try again. They had everything - a banger of a song, cheesy dance, ethnic rapping, a mountainous key-change. Enter TIX, and something which has opened up somewhat ugly consequences on social media.

TIX is a massive deal in Norway. He co-wrote the smash hit "Sweet But Psycho" and has been very open and honest about his mental health and suicidal tendencies. He has been mocked and bullied for years, and can come across as both insanely smug and clearly panicked and anxious. The challenge he set himself was to try the national selection process, fan-favourite Keiino be damned. His victory - a clear landslide one at that - caused chaos. His Instagram feed has been locked after weeks of abuse and threats, the YouTube video had a 'race' amongst warring factions played out on the likes/dislikes thumbs, and Twitter is still a-flame with negativity and criticism.

The song is rather mainstream, bland even, and the staging is almost at levels of parody. But there is something about him - his voice, his back-story, his honesty, his connectivity with younger fans. So he won't win, but he could set alight the build up to the Finals as he tries to calm down a fevered reaction to his song.


Video:


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Spain
"Voy a quedarme"

Automatically qualifying for the Finals mean Spain can, if they wished, throw caution to the wind. They don't, on the whole. While the commercial music scene seems to love Spanish and Latina-adjacent bangers at the moment, Spain tends to favour mid-tempo ballads and moderately upbeat noodling, perhaps wary about the chance of sending a club smash and needing to host the thing at some point.

Enter Blas, who is another returning entrant who had a song entered for last year. He has a good voice - although the high register might get on your nerves if you're not into that sort of Sam Smith register. The song really doesn't go anywhere. It builds for nearly 3 minutes and ends on one second. He might get a few album sales out of this though eh


Video


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Czech Republic
"omaga" {{sic}}

Another returnee from 2020's cancelled contest. Benny seems to be a cool customer indeed, and while his song is 'bop adjacent' for my tastes, I can see it going big in the hall as Wogan used to say. It's somewhere near the current trend for 80s influenced bass-heavy pop, he sings with charm, and the video is very well done.

The title is where the older members of the forum might wish to take a few breaths. "Oh my god..." he's saying, you see. The youth of today, eh?

Video


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Cyprus
"El Diablo"

So here's "Judas" by Lady Gaga. Well, look, it just is. No sugar coating here. It's "Judas". Anyway, so Cyprus almost won the thing a few years ago with a Beyoncé banger called "Fuego" and they've been trying to get over the near miss ever since. This is "Fuego v3", where the chorus is supposed to really lift you into a dancing frenzy on a sweaty dancefloor. Except, of course, it won't, because it's "Judas" by Lady Gaga.


Video


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Finland
"Dark Side"

There is a moment at every Eurovision Final where Twitter just knows that a good time is being had by all. And this might be the 2021 version. Because if you've ever wanted to time-travel, back to the days of baggy jeans, baggier fringes, star tattoos on thin wrists, and all the rest of it, can I present to you Blind Channel. They are so early 2000s I'm amazed they don't come with an AOL CD.

Now there is one controversy here. The lyrics make mention of the "27 club" and they seem to be ever-so edgy and ever-so daring that this won't be taken out the song unless the EBU flexes its muscles. You might want to laugh along as well as sing along. Of course they won't win.


Video


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

France
"Voila"

The French automatically qualify for the Finals and my word, mon dieu!, have they thrown everything at the contest of late. It seems that the French genuinely want to do well, only to find that the rest of Europe doesn't quite understand what's happening. They try to be sincere and it doesn't quite translate. They try to be funny and it really doesn't translate at all.

This year they seem to have worked out that if they just go FULL France, complete cheese-and-wine, complete Amelie, they could do better than they've done in 30-40 years. "Voila" is almost dictionary definition France. It ticks every box. And the fans have reacted favourably. So this could be their first victory in 45 years. Or it could just be misunderstood once more and god knows what they'd try next time. French rap? Don't dare to dream.

Video:


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Croatia
"Tick Tock"

Yes, really. It's the biggest thing in social media, culture, the world in general at the moment, so why not call a song "Tick Tock" and try to get the votes pouring in?

Well here's the thing. It's not that great a song, all told, so the title seems very cynical, even desperate. And when the song gets to its chorus, the similarities with both Billie Eilish and Dua Lipa can't be ignored. So not that original, not that good, could Croatia be looking at a flop here? Well I will say that their selection programme "Dora" ended with one defeated singer so obviously pissed-off at not winning that she swigged wine with eyes fixed to the camera and then spent 48 hours on Instagram calling the entire show a fix. So while Albina tries to sell her song to Europe, at least one defeated rival is quietly hoping for a "nul points"


Video


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

Ukraine
"_Шум"_

So who wants three minutes of Slavic techno-rave-folk? Anyone?

It's a folk song which turns, with each verse, into a 90s revivalist rave moment, building and building into an all-out techno assault. It's utterly magnetising and unforgettable. It might win the thing. Remember to drink water and look out for your friends. And 'av it large, etc.


Video


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 28, 2021)

Israel
"Set Me Free"

Having won recently with viral cartoon pop sensation "Toy", Israel is in the post-coital period where they select songs that are not necessarily obvious throws or duds, but, you know, it's better to avoid winning when it costs so much. And you paid for Madonna for your interval act. To do whatever the heck she did. Anyway, Israel, knowing that they have to choose songs that are credible enough to keep up the idea that they want to participate. So here's "Set Me Free". It's influenced by Dua Lipa in the way that so many pop songs are of late, and Eurovision 2021 seems to be the year of 80s vibes sewed through a fair few songs.

It's not that bad a song, to be fair, and she sells it pretty well, but there's a hook missing, a vibe which suggests a climax which never happens. I think a remix is in order. It needs the chorus having a lift and the music a shake-up. Something to deliver on its promise. But not too much, they don't want to win, remember.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 28, 2021)

Slovenia
"Amen"

Ana has some pipes on her, let's be fair. She was chosen for the 2020 contest with one of those "just before the interval" ballads that would have rattled the popcorn from your hand even if you're sitting in the cheap seats. For this year she's gone to English - she had been set for Slovene but maybe someone at the local television station thought there was a winner on the horizon - but kept the vocals turned up to 110%. It's not the most inspiring number, once you've gone around the circuit once she won't surprise you for the next 2½ minutes.

Slovenia has yet to win since they entered as an independent nation, and that goes all the way back to 1993, so if you fancied a dark horse candidate this wouldn't be a waste of a cheeky fiver. But sometimes the big whammer of a number tends to only attract the juries, rather than the televoters, so they might still be waiting.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 28, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Ukraine
> "_Шум"_
> 
> So who wants three minutes of Slavic techno-rave-folk? Anyone?
> ...



Yeh this is very fine.


----------



## MrCurry (Feb 28, 2021)

Loving the curated rundown of entrants from PR1Berske.  Ukraine and Lithuania have fine entries, but my pick of the ones presented so far is Norway. Something very magnetic and charismatic about that TIX guy.

I’ve been following the Swedish Mello contest which picks their entry and although the results won’t be known for three weeks, I reckon either Tusse with Voices or Eric Saade with Every Minute will win.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you MrCurry , I did hesitate before contributing because there was always a danger of the thread being hijacked by my drive-by posting 😁 

I will just wait for Rema Rama Ding Dong to win MelFest, thanks


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 1, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Thank you MrCurry , I did hesitate before contributing because there was always a danger of the thread being hijacked by my drive-by posting 😁
> 
> I will just wait for Rema Rama Ding Dong to win MelFest, thanks



I‘ve listened to Fallen Angel a few more times and managed to convince myself it most certainly will win ESC, despite what you said. If only I could be bothered I’d be putting money on it.

PS. I’m always wrong


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 3, 2021)

Reno said:


> I think option B might be possible by then.




Looks like you get the prize, as they’ve come out and said option B is confirmed and even looking for ways to get a live audience there, which I think is crazy personally.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 4, 2021)

Romania
"Amnesia"

Yet to win the show, and they've been trying since 1994, Romania are holding out for a victory this year with a kind of power-pop/creaky-voiced-pop hybrid, and I wonder if this call against "self-love amnesia" could be the dark horse. It's very on trend, vocally and production-wise, so it might win over the juries if not the televoters.

I am struggling to get a "hook" into the song personally, I think it's a bit lopsided in terms of its construction, which might sound like I'm giving the piecing together of a Eurovision song more credit than it perhaps deserves. She has the vocals, and this song has promise. My ears are just not there yet.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 4, 2021)

Belgium
"The Wrong Place"

Now here's a thing. Hooverphonic are quite the band, they've got some indie cred and street smarts. And then last year happened, when their proposed entry was a bit dull and generic, and then the singer confirmed that she didn't like "Love Shine A Light" so while the rest of Europe sang that during the cobbled together Eurovision substitute last year, Belgium was absent. And that didn't go down very well. Anyway, she was replaced by another singer, and here we are.

So....I mean, it's slick It's very "wordy" and I can't get Shakespeare's Sister/Alisha's Attic out of my mind (these are references for younger people). It's MOR, Radio-2 pop, and maybe that's a good thing, and I quite like the direction it takes. But if you're not quite attuned to songs which wander around without a clear destination, then this might not gel. Watch out for the live performance, Belgium are not always guaranteed qualifiers.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 4, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Romania
> "Amnesia"
> 
> Yet to win the show, and they've been trying since 1994, Romania are holding out for a victory this year with a kind of power-pop/creaky-voiced-pop hybrid, and I wonder if this call against "self-love amnesia" could be the dark horse. It's very on trend, vocally and production-wise, so it might win over the juries if not the televoters.
> ...



This is really good but I don't see it winning - the TIX one looks like the one to beat so far, a bit corny but has a killer chorus and key change, as well as _that_ costume!


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 5, 2021)

Australia
"Technicolour"

Well, we're a long way from "Boom Bang a Bang" levels of Eurovision here. Montaigne is her own person to a tee, a fiercely independent creative force who seems to stand to the edge of pop rather than right in the middle, and doesn't quite win everybody over in being so. This is clearly a different take on the 3-minute pop song. Slightly wonky and off-beat, and more aligned with Billie Eilish or SOPHIE perhaps, then commercial radio.

It has taken me a few listens and I still don't quite get what's happening. Some Twitter voices are suggesting Australia will not qualify for the first time, and I can't say that's completely bonkers a suggestion. Because the song certainly is.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 5, 2021)

Netherlands
"Birth of a New Age"

So the curse of Eurovision is, of course, that you have the joy of hosting the thing the year after. And some countries do their best to choose a song which is good enough to take part, but not good enough to win. Some countries are very good at essentially throwing the show and getting away with it, perhaps with a big theatrical wink to the camera. The Dutch have decided this year to be far less cynical, with three minutes of gospel-pop with Jeangu's Surinamese heritage sewn throughout.

Lyrically, it's very on-point for our age. The lived reality of black and marginalised peoples, with a musical theatre character, and ear-worm gospel refrain. Maybe it's a bit "Baby's First Empowerment Song" for some people, but any door into protests is good, yeah?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 5, 2021)

Moldova
"Sugar"

You learn lots about other countries being a Eurovision fan. Moldova, for example, would just be a strip of land between Romania and the former USSR were it not for their constantly bonkers attempts at taking part in the greatest gameshow in the world (to quote the presenters of Eurovision 1992). They have tried pop-rock, traditional vibes, "popera", and they were responsible for THAT epic sax guy moment. Twice.

Here's this year's version of Moldova's dartboard approach to the contest: a full-on dancefloor filling high-NRG gay as badgers pop banger. It might not make any commercial radio playlists over here but I can imagine it will have pride of place on Spotify lists for a while. Take things too seriously and you might not fall for the candyfloss charms. I'm up to my armpits.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Estonia
"The Lucky One"

There is pop, there is cheesy pop, there is musical theatre pop, and then there is Eurovision pop. If you're happy with putting Radio 2 in the background, you'll be tuned to the sound of mainstream pop. Something in the construction, production, lyrical content, all which makes you comfortable with the expectations and tropes of the pop format. If something other to that gets played, it might take a few moments to readjust. And so we get to Uku Suviste, whose entry is demonstrably not mainstream commercial pop, and yet...it can't be anything other. It has all the tropes, but it's also clearly influenced by overegged musical numbers and is engineered to within an inch of its life towards a specific Eurovision audience.

I'm not much of a fan, even after a couple of listens while writing this section. He is trying to be very sincere and heartfelt. It just-comes across to me as pleading straight down the camera to potential televoters. Perhaps the first true dud of selection season.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Serbia
"Loco Loco"

Moldova surprised me with its high-NRG gay frenzy earlier this week. Now its time for Serbia. who on the surface would not be my first choice for a country to give us Little Mix through the filter of early 2000s radio cheese, IN SERBIAN. Maybe things are more relaxed there than I thought, you don't hear much from them on the news any more.

Anyway, if you know anything about Eurovision in the modern era, you'd know that the Balkans love to dance, even if its to songs from a playlist you forgot to update about the time you left school. It's a song which might make you dance around your kitchen, or break out laughing, I can't say for sure if repeat listens have made up my mind either way. It's unabashed nonsense, however you end up feeling.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Portugal
"Love is on My Side"

Of all the countries to take part in the unconscious madness of Eurovision, Portugal have a special place in the heart of "purists". They rarely sing in English, rarely follow trends. They have won, once, with a highly untypical slice of Portuguese-language pop that had no care for the bells-and-whistles of novelty or trends, either within or without the Eurovision bubble.

And now, after 40 odd years of participation, Portugal has finally selected a song entirely in English. And it's possibly the least Portuguese song they've ever sent for more than just reasons of language. It's a drab, and forgettable, slice of radio friendly pretend-soul, more Lighthouse Family or early era Christina Aguilera than anything on-trend, and somehow manages to stand up for itself despite all that. I'd like to say it grows on you. Only so do rashes.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Denmark
"Øve Os På Hinanden"

You may have noticed that the English language dominates the modern Eurovision. Back in 1998, when the BBC held the show in Birmingham, there was a rule that ensured countries could only sing in their 'native' languages, which allowed for the UK, Ireland, and Malta to use English, and everyone else had to stick to their own. France occasionally wandered from this - they used Breton, Corsican, and in 1993 Antillean Creole - although this was very much exception, not the rule. All changed in 1999, when the language rule was abolished and since then, English has dominated. Since the 2010 contest onwards, English is 90% the Final running order.

Denmark abandoned its own language in 1999. Having sung in Danish since their debut in the 1960s, they took the opportunity to never use it again straight away, and have been using English every single year, including winning in the year 2000. This year, however, they've switched back to Danish, meaning that if they qualify for the Final, it'd be the first time since 1997 that Danish has been heard on British television outside The Killing and occasional slips by Sandi Toksvig. (Denmark couldn't take part in 1998 because the rules at the time relegated them for a run of bad results.)

Anyway, why am I stalling over three paragraphs, avoiding the subject of the actual song? Well, it's not very good. It's "disco" in the sense that Gary Barlow is a stripper or that Will Self is an interplanetary satellite. It's three minutes of music you thought had been retired years ago, and if the spirit of old Eurovision had not been fully expunged by now, here it lives again. I would like to say it's charming, and there is something about the unashamed novelty of it all I quite like, but I'm afraid you might have to take a toilet break rather than suffer choking on your snack of choice come the time.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Italy
"Zitti e buoni"

Let me tell you about San Remo. Last night, RAI broadcast an 6+ hour show, on Saturday night, which ostensibly was about the selection of the winner of the prestigious San Remo Festival. It was this programme, back in the 1940s and 1950s, which ultimately inspired different television companies to create Eurovision, as a way to celebrate different cultures, singers, and songs,in a peaceful and friendly post-war sort of way. In the year 2021, that meant a programme which seemed to never want to end (it was already over-running when they brought on an 86-year old beloved veteran of Italian music but got her to do 6 songs either side of a commercial break anyway.) If you think you know how Europe chooses its entries each year, you need to experience the San Remo Festival, an all-week, all-night, all-singing/dancing/everything marathon of Italian attitude.

The eventual winning song, incidentally, has the option to reject going to Eurovision, which is why it sometimes takes days before anyone knows what Italy has actually offered to send. This time it just took overnight, which is no time at all if you're Italian, for whom time-keeping is someone else's problem. This song is the ying to Finland's yang. Rock without the gimmick, rock without the twee, early 2000s attitude and knowing irony. This is a rock song from the ages, and will have its time in the Final to which Italy automatically qualify. The Italian language works for a rock song like this, the verses spilling over each other into a confusion of attitude. Was it worth a programme lasting beyond the 1am time I eventually succumbed to sleep? Allora!


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

A full post will follow later. But here is a screenshot from the entry from San Marino. You can see here Senhit, on the right, and the actual, real, genuine Flo Rida, on the left. No further questions will be answered at this time.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

Okay here goes.

San Marino
"Adrenalina"

Flo Rida is big business. His first album is certified gold in three jurisdictions, follow up "R O O T S" is certified silver, and "Wild Ones" has sold over 300,000 copies, again certified gold. He has sold millions of records around the world, with his debut single going 9x platinum in the US, and 2x platinum here.

He has worked with Timbaland, will.i.am, and Nelly Furtado, amongst others. He is, by most measures, one of the most successful and popular rappers in commercial music history.

Here is Flo Rida guest-rapping at the very end of the San Marino entry for the 2021 Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 8, 2021)

Russia
"_Русская женщина_"

It would take this thread into nerdy territory beyond all measure and reason were I to explain why Russia's television stations have a somewhat eccentric reaction to Eurovision. Things haven't always been...er...predictable. Or entirely honest. But anyway, here we are, 2021 and after months of radio silence Russia confirmed last week that they would organise a televised national final which might or might not have televoting and might or might not include last year's entrants Little Big and eventually it just appeared on an early Monday afternoon because of course it is.

From what I gather, the selected singer is Tajik-Russian and beats her own drum in what seems to be her own universe. Perhaps it's good timing or coincidence that on International Women's Day that the selected artist is singing about the difficulty of being a Russian Woman. I will need more than one viewing of this performance. It is bonkers. And quite beguiling. It's turning out to be quite the year.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Moldova
> "Sugar"
> 
> You learn lots about other countries being a Eurovision fan. Moldova, for example, would just be a strip of land between Romania and the former USSR were it not for their constantly bonkers attempts at taking part in the greatest gameshow in the world (to quote the presenters of Eurovision 1992). They have tried pop-rock, traditional vibes, "popera", and they were responsible for THAT epic sax guy moment. Twice.
> ...



I'd have Yello do a remix of that


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 9, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Russia
> "_Русская женщина_"
> 
> It would take this thread into nerdy territory beyond all measure and reason were I to explain why Russia's television stations have a somewhat eccentric reaction to Eurovision. Things haven't always been...er...predictable. Or entirely honest. But anyway, here we are, 2021 and after months of radio silence Russia confirmed last week that they would organise a televised national final which might or might not have televoting and might or might not include last year's entrants Little Big and eventually it just appeared on an early Monday afternoon because of course it is.
> ...






No doubt this is a CIA conspiracy to undermine Russian efforts to win Eurovision.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 9, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> View attachment 257958
> 
> No doubt this is a CIA conspiracy to undermine Russian efforts to win Eurovision.



It's still quite early so maybe my skills are not quite up to scratch. It does seem however that all videos of her live performance have been purged from YouTube!


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 9, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> It's still quite early so maybe my skills are not quite up to scratch. It does seem however that all videos of her live performance have been purged from YouTube!


Perhaps Putin wasn’t a fan when he heard it, and there will be a new Russian entry appearing soon 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 9, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Perhaps Putin wasn’t a fan when he heard it, and there will be a new Russian entry appearing soon 🤷‍♂️


Honestly with the way Russia "chooses" its entry every year I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 10, 2021)

Belarus
"Я Научу Тебя (I'll Teach You)"

The general understanding about Eurovision is that we're currently living through its biggest, boldest,most expensive and expansive age. From a small contest performed in front of a single camera and a curtain through to the week-long, semi-finals and televoting, arena-hosting megamonster machine of today, the journey has been from something small to an event far-reaching and ever growing. It has perhaps never been more infamous as an event, a strange and unusual 'happening' which allows countries to promote themselves in a fun, and slightly unusual, way, something like Gay Pride mixed with a World Expo.

Promotion of your country is, of course, something nations do for complex, layered reasons. Good and bad. Positive and nefarious. Belarus is sometimes called 'the last dictatorship in Europe' and its regime's leader, Alexander Lukashenko is notorious for his clamp-down on protesters, closeness to Russian President Putin, mountains of allegations of abuse of power and corruption, and much else besides. He is not a fit and proper person, and his regime is a dangerous, disruptive divided state which clamps down on dissent and protest without apology.

This year, as memories of Belarussian protest movements fade from Western memories and news broadcasts, Belarus sends to Eurovision a band with ties to the Lukashenko regime, with a song telling an unnamed audience that the singer will "teach them" to toe the line, and that their "sorrows" will be turned "into jokes." The video currently has 2,300 likes and 21,000 dislikes on YouTube, certainly one of the clearest rejections of a video to do with this silly, overblown, well-meaning song contest I can remember.

The general understanding about Eurovision is, "it's only a gameshow". This song from Belarus - a three-minute demolition job against freedoms and the right to protest nominated by unknown people with links to a repressive dictator - is everything against the ideals of the contest, and is a stain on this year's running order.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2021)

Switzerland
"Tout l'Univers"

Man with fragile, high-register vocals singing an emotional ballad. Yes, the winner of Eurovision 2000 was "Arcade" by Duncan Lawrence. And now here's Switzerland, with a male vocalist with fragile, high-register vocals singing an emotional ballad. Sometimes we think about the possibility of the same country winning twice. Here's the possibility of the same song winning twice.

I am not entirely sold on the song, though the bookies have swung behind it, and the song is certainly well packaged. Switzerland has been looking for a win since Celine Dion in 1988, and I wouldn't discount it. But "discount" is the word here: this is a copy of the most previous winner, in French, and we see that for what it is.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2021)

Austria
"Amen"

Male with musical theatre voice sings fragile ballad. "Amen" has its origins in Vincent Bueno's personal life, and the emotion shines through. It's not winner material, I think, it's a tad too repetitive for me, though the juries are suckers for this sort of thing.




Bulgaria
"growing up is getting old"

Female with fragile vote sings ballad. And yes, it's lower case spelling, because that's a trend now.


The influences are CLEAR, and if you like contemporary female singers then this Eurovision translation should do you very well. The lyrics are not usual fare and are very honest about the issues facing younger people today. I can imagine this is the darkest of dark horses. It could be swamped by the pop-bangers surrounding it.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2021)

United Kingdom
"Embers"

So here we are. This is it. From doing quite well up to the 80s, then doing pretty rubbish, then winning once in the 90s, the UK has spent the last 30-odd years doing the total sum of not very good at all, and sometimes you can understand the sense of injustice, and sometimes you can fully understand why Europe just couldn't be bothered with us.  Sometimes we have to admit that the BBC has not always chosen well, and the British public tend to televote for the most novelty/typically ESC entry, rather than something which might actually place on the left hand side of the board.

This year we've gone vaguely modern. It's got Avicii horns, Jason Derulo vocals, a vague sense of being written by a young person in the 2020s. It's got potential to be a decent placed entry, and we shouldn't be afraid of believing that. BUT just as the song finished playing on Radio 2, Ken Bruce sneered "if it doesn't place well it's got nothing to do with the song," so you know, the entries might get better, the attitude stays the same. Given some of the inward looking nonsense we've served up of late, this is our regeneration moment.


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Belarus
> "Я Научу Тебя (I'll Teach You)"
> 
> The general understanding about Eurovision is that we're currently living through its biggest, boldest,most expensive and expansive age. From a small contest performed in front of a single camera and a curtain through to the week-long, semi-finals and televoting, arena-hosting megamonster machine of today, the journey has been from something small to an event far-reaching and ever growing. It has perhaps never been more infamous as an event, a strange and unusual 'happening' which allows countries to promote themselves in a fun, and slightly unusual, way, something like Gay Pride mixed with a World Expo.
> ...



Not just the Russian entry, now Belarus is gone from YouTube....

Mind boggling if Switzerland is a favourite - doesn’t do much for me.  You might want to double check which year Duncan Lawrence won with Arcade tho 

Uk entry is kinda catchy, and does it strike a conciliatory tone to Europe, with the lyrics being a veiled reference to Brexit or am I drinking too much wine with Breakfast?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Not just the Russian entry, now Belarus is gone from YouTube....
> 
> Mind boggling if Switzerland is a favourite - doesn’t do much for me.  You might want to double check which year Duncan Lawrence won with Arcade tho
> 
> Uk entry is kinda catchy, and does it strike a conciliatory tone to Europe, with the lyrics being a veiled reference to Brexit or am I drinking too much wine with Breakfast?



The EBU, who run the whole thing, ruled that the Belarus song had political lyrics and threatened to bring the contest into disrepute. They have ordered BRTC to nominate a different song. President Lukashenko has, reportedly, vowed to submit something barely changed in its political content to "goad" the EBU/the west in general/whoever he hates this week. 

I have neglected to update this thread in the past few days. Almost all songs have been released now so I might just do a summary rather than individual posts in a few days time :


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> The EBU, who run the whole thing, ruled that the Belarus song had political lyrics and threatened to bring the contest into disrepute. They have ordered BRTC to nominate a different song. President Lukashenko has, reportedly, vowed to submit something barely changed in its political content to "goad" the EBU/the west in general/whoever he hates this week.
> 
> I have neglected to update this thread in the past few days. Almost all songs have been released now so I might just do a summary rather than individual posts in a few days time :



Crumbs. Sounds like they are headed down the path of being excluded entirely.  Still enjoying the verbiage around each song, as I usually watch Eurovision knowing nothing at all about the entires and without having heard them ahead of time.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Russia
> "_Русская женщина_"
> 
> It would take this thread into nerdy territory beyond all measure and reason were I to explain why Russia's television stations have a somewhat eccentric reaction to Eurovision. Things haven't always been...er...predictable. Or entirely honest. But anyway, here we are, 2021 and after months of radio silence Russia confirmed last week that they would organise a televised national final which might or might not have televoting and might or might not include last year's entrants Little Big and eventually it just appeared on an early Monday afternoon because of course it is.
> ...



In keeping with the general Urban75 vibe, it might be worth adding that Manizha is something of an unusual choice for Russia in more ways than one. So to summarise better than I did originally:

*Her song features put-downs of male attitudes towards women, including a mocking spoken-word middle section where she satirises the "why are you 30 without children? what are you wearing that for?"questioning faced by women.
*She's pro LGBT+ in a society which, well, isn't usually.
*Having been told to "Russify" and remove her ethnic Tajik background, she has now relented and puts her birthplace far more central to her appearance and music.

The reaction against her is, naturally enough, present and building. I dare say they won't chip much away from her. 


New video link :


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

North Macedonia
"Here I Stand"

I confess that this song just does something to me. It's camp. It's _camp_ in the way that might not register if you're not tuned to the way musical theatre can be _camp_ even when it's a ballad with the lights dimmed. Camp - true, real, authentic camp - can be in the overwrought, genuine, heartfelt, strings-and-chorus glory of a slow-paced song doing its things, with a knowing wink to the camera, with a sincerity that nonetheless reaches beyond truth and goes somewhere into the neverrealm of silliness. Or to put it another way, North Macedonia's Eurovision entry is three minutes of off-Broadway balladry performed with sickly-sweet theatrics and it's adorable. Puppy-eyed adorable. Just want to hug someone adorable.

It should qualify for the Final. I hope it does. Because I dread to think what would come from the heartbreak of not doing so. He might record a concept album.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

Sweden
"Voices"

Ireland in the 90s had the Eurovision game sorted, and coincidence or not, the growth of the Celtic Tiger went hand-in-hand with Ireland taking the title 4 times in a 5-year period. Their crown was then passed to a string of first-timers: Estonia, Latvia, Ukraine (twice!), countries which were not independent when the contest began, countries which landed into the show to, ultimately, shake-up the drab, complacent, outdated Saturday night shrug-shoulders it had become.

The current 'Ireland of the ages" is Sweden. They have a reputation for pop music excellence spanning generations, and these days a majority of chart-bangers will be written, produced or performed by a Swede. They have their own "hit factory" and this involves becoming a powerhouse at Eurovision. Having failed to qualify in 2010, they vowed to never be embarrassed again, and the entire national industry of music production got into action. It worked. Sweden are now threatening to out-Ireland Ireland, having won in 2012 and 2015, and finished in the top 10 eight times in the last 9 contests.

"Voices" is another example of the slick, clinical, mechanical and successful formulas being put to work. They take this sort of thing seriously. And just like the Dutch this year, they're sending an immigrant singing of empowerment, growth, and harmony. It's a potential winner, yet another title, and proof that certain corners of Europe have no qualms in taking the competition very seriously


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Ukraine
> "_Шум"_
> 
> So who wants three minutes of Slavic techno-rave-folk? Anyone?
> ...





Another re-post.

The original version of Ukraine's "Prodigy goes Slavic" was over the three-minute maximum limit and used the lyrics and melody from an existing folk song. So they've gone away to cut things down, tweak the lyrics, and fix the melody.

So here's their revamped entry. And if you have taken anything this lunchtime, then please rave safe. And if this persuades you to try anything, don't forget to drink water.

It's bonkers. It's intense. It's very daft. It's dead-pan. It's folk-techno. It's Ukraine at Eurovision v2.0


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

Greece
"Last Dance"

In a competition with so many stand-out songs this year, I've finally found a true dud. Not in the Belarus sense, where the problem was the band being political puppets. Not in the Portugal sense where it's all a bit dreary. For me, Greece has chosen a dud because.....it's not very good. It's very bad.

"Neon lights....satellites....sights of life tonight....black and white....night....." I know that pop songs can have simple rhyming schemes, and candyfloss pop shouldn't be analysed to death, and it's all a bit of fun. But I want something, some substance, and this is just too watery for me. I now expect it to finish top-5 and show me off as the old grump that I am.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

Iceland
"10 Years"

So. Lightning has struck. You've made a song about your new-born daughter, and it's gone MAD. The Internet has adopted you. Your video has millions of views. Your song is being parodied, celebrated, adored. You're a superstar, somehow, thanks to the fickle finger of fate. People have chosen you, nay, anointed you, as the winner of Eurovision 2020, and the king of pop, and the lord of all memes, and that bottled lightning is worth its weight in gold (so to speak.)

AND THEN. Disaster. The contest is cancelled. Your lightning has frazzled out. Your victory, almost guaranteed, is snatched from your hands. All is dark and forlorn.

AND THEN. You're asked to try again. And bottle some more lightning. Except now the entire world is waiting on you. And "Fire Saga" means that Iceland is now the mothership of all Internet memes ever created, you're expected to entertain the global audience you weren't entirely sure was your responsibility in the first place, and no pressure but if you don't do better than last time Reddit will never forgive you and you've let down the entire world and why don't you just never bother recording anything else again you LOSER?!

Yes, it's Iceland. Yes, they were likely winners in 2020. And yes, they've tried to bottle lightning again. Whether it works.....it's not hitting the same for me. But one-hit wonders sometimes struggle to keep audiences interested for a second go. That's how they're cemented as one-hit wonders. Sometimes fate really is fickle. Sometimes you just have to accept that you created something brilliant....and will struggle to do so again. Sometimes you might just work out the formula, fathom out the secret magic, keep people on board. Sometimes, just sometimes, you can have two bites of the cherry. Has he done it? Internet, it's over to you.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

Poland
"The Ride"

Rafał is quite the man. You might notice the Likes/Dislikes ratio of the video is showing at 10k/19k, about 1.7 dislikes for every 1 like. And there's a reason for that.

Poland is in a rough place at the moment. Their leading political figures are from the hardline "Prawo i Sprawiedliwość", or "Law and Justice". Under their leadership, the independence of the court system has been weakened, LGBT+ "Free Zones" have been established across the country with almost no consequences, and abortion law has been tightened so as to make access to abortion services almost impossible for millions of women.

TVP, the state broadcaster, is dangerously close to the government, with its own independence under threat. Rafał is a "personality" on TVP, and rarely puts a hair out of place while he seems, it is reported, to be given cushy presenting jobs and softball interviews. His selection as Poland's representative has gone down, well, gone down. He was chosen out of the blue by a pro-government TVP, and the government continue to run their anti-everything regime without any real, meaningful pushback from the media.

In short, Poland has "done a Belarus", but their song is a fluffy, parody of pop, so will fly under the EBU's checks and balances department. I dare say the song won't qualify for the Finals. Not even the televoting diaspora want to pick up the phones this time.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 14, 2021)

Latvia
"The Moon is Rising"

And finally for now.

So....Samanta is quite the thing, too. But in a good way. She's on a mission to translate pop through her own distinctive filter. Unabashed, unashamed, fierce in the true sense. It's a feminist anthem, of sorts, and her voice could shake the dust of a passing asteroid. Is her womanly anthem of independence any good? It's something else, let's just leave it there.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 14, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Greece
> "Last Dance"
> 
> In a competition with so many stand-out songs this year, I've finally found a true dud. Not in the Belarus sense, where the problem was the band being political puppets. Not in the Portugal sense where it's all a bit dreary. For me, Greece has chosen a dud because.....it's not very good. It's very bad.
> ...



Come off it, it ain't _that_ bad! In fact, it's not bad at all. Ok the lyrics are wibble but her vocals and the music work well. It won't win and doubtful not top 10 either (who knows maybe it won't even qualify) but I'll take it anyday over all the irritating, gimmicky or dreary pieces of crap on this page. The Swedish one is probs pick of this bunch - but it's almost _too_ good - and the Iceland one should do well.


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 15, 2021)

So if my counting is correct, we’ve seen 36 out of the 41 total entries, in @PR1Berske’s run down. I’m still a little bit obsessed with Norway and doubt anything better will emerge from the final 5 songs, but Lithuania, Ireland, U.K. and Sweden are also pretty good I reckon.

Such a shame the Ukraine entry has been neutered, it’s lost a lot of its appeal IMHO.

Finally, I know interest in Eurovision is traditionally a bit low in U.K., but it’s a shame you’re not getting more likes for your efforts in writing up and posting each song. Maybe a lot of Eurovision fans are keeping their powder dry and avoiding spoilers before the big contest and I’m sure this thread will warm up during May, but FWIW thanks again PR1Berske  How do you know so much about Eurovision anyway?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm an old queen haha. Was allowed to watch it by mum in 1991 and just something clicked. I've loved it ever since. It is, at heart, a wholesome programme which has had ups and downs and roundabouts over the years, and I try not taking it seriously, because it is complete nonsense if you step back. But it's great to have something so silly still carrying on, and people engaging in a contest that puts European music in a very unique setting. 

I'll try to fill in the blanks by the end of the week. Today, incidentally, is the Heads of Delegation meeting where all the bigwigs are getting together to make sure everything is good to go for May.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 15, 2021)

A summary of the first semi-final
The United Kingdom *does not *vote in this semi.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 15, 2021)

A summary of the second semi-final
The United Kingdom *does* vote in this semi-


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 26, 2021)

Having rejected their first song for its political content, the EBU has rejected Belarus' second attempt for also being against the rules and regulations, so Belarus are effectively disqualified.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 26, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Having rejected their first song for its political content, the EBU has rejected Belarus' second attempt for also being against the rules and regulations, so Belarus are effectively disqualified.


Are you going to add the few songs that are missing? I see that one of them, Malta, is currently joint fav with the bookies - not that I like it much, but I can see why. Here's a link to the odds in case anyone fancies an early punt https://www.bet365.com/#/AC/B137/C20735028/D1/E57605661/F2/


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 27, 2021)

If they go on excluding countries, Ireland's gonna have to win again at some point


----------



## tim (Mar 27, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Denmark
> "Øve Os På Hinanden"
> 
> You may have noticed that the English language dominates the modern Eurovision. Back in 1998, when the BBC held the show in Birmingham, there was a rule that ensured countries could only sing in their 'native' languages, which allowed for the UK, Ireland, and Malta to use English, and everyone else had to stick to their own. France occasionally wandered from this - they used Breton, Corsican, and in 1993 Antillean Creole - although this was very much exception, not the rule. All changed in 1999, when the language rule was abolished and since then, English has dominated. Since the 2010 contest onwards, English is 90% the Final running order.
> ...



 Abba won with Waterloo in 1974 which was sung in English



Otherwise, we'd have got this,



If they'd sung this version, would the French have flattered or would they have seen it as a wind-up?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 27, 2021)

I've just gone through this thread and I have three songs outstanding, so once I get back from the Spar and get some breakfast on the go, I'll get that resolved.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 27, 2021)

Azerbaijan
"Mata Hari"

You've done it. It's the run-up to the 2020 Eurovision and you've got a banger. A real, unexpected, Internet smash, with an all-expenses paid video and a song that managed to turn up its powerpop sensibilities into a thumping club smash within 3 very tight minutes. It becomes known through social media that your television channel has had to ask for special permission to stage your song at Eurovision because the vision is something hitherto unseen.

And then 2020....did its thing. And everything fades to black. Your song, the video, the staging, it's all for nought. So you wait for a bit and here's what happens in 2021. Efendi has been given the Aldi version of her original song, to such an extent that the title of her 2020 song is mentioned throughout.

It's a shame that this song has been photocopied rather than re-created. It's fine. It's okay. But the difference between what she had, and what she has, is stark.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 27, 2021)

Georgia
"You"

When Tornike turned up last year, he shouted his way through a storming song where he sang from the bottom of his stomach. He's come back with a slice of pedestrian paced John Denver. And I fear the change from rock to ballad has taken everything interesting away. It's another photocopy of what could have been.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 27, 2021)

Malta
"Je Me Casse"

Having tried in the 1970s to join the Eurovision party in Maltese, and some of the corniest cheese I've ever heard, Malta vanished for decades, feared never to be seen again. They returned in 1991, finished in the top 5, and have twice threatened to win the thing. When they go big, they go with winning in their eyes. They've hosted two Junior Eurovision contests, as some kind of training for the big thing. All they need to do is actually win. And perhaps destiny will pick out Destiny as the woman to do it.

She's a young woman with a great voice, and is having fun aplenty with this slice of empowerment pop-frenzy. It's got a jazz/Charleston breakdown, which should attract the televoters. It's good fun, which should cut through the ballads. But is it a winner? Internet, it's over to you.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 5, 2021)

Russia's entry performed live recently :


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 5, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Ukraine
> "_Шум"_
> 
> So who wants three minutes of Slavic techno-rave-folk? Anyone?
> ...



Their entry has changed! I’m quite disappointed as I prefer this one


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 15, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> Their entry has changed! I’m quite disappointed as I prefer this one


Ukraine’s rehearsal this week got some, er, rave reviews, although having seen a bit of it I didn’t think it worked so well on stage as on the vidz. But the bookies have taken note and it’s now in to 28/1


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2021)

Anyone watching the first semi?

Russia seemed like a pretty strong entry, despite being, y'know, Russia.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2021)

russia absolutely killing it there


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2021)

loving vasil


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2021)

Cyprus really aiming square for the 'Euro-Shakira' Eurovision archetype.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2021)

Producers being very blatant putting Norway straight after Cyprus, given the themes.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2021)

Not gambling on it this year so I've listened to nothing in advance


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2021)

I'm convinced there's something wrong with the audio. A lot of the acts not sounding confident in their singing and straining. "Throat voices" rather than "chest voices", I believe.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Producers being very blatant putting Norway straight after Cyprus, given the themes.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2021)

Can someone confirm:

Are we going to see all the songs performed in full on TV on Saturday, or is it going to be similar to last years effort where I feel I should have listened to them all beforehand due to only getting small clips and a lot of chat?

(Last year's Eurovision was one of the points when I felt lowest during the whole COVID thing tbh, they could at least have shown the full videos and had phone in votes)


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2021)

Belgium; nul point


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> Can someone confirm:
> 
> Are we going to see all the songs performed in full on TV on Saturday, or is it going to be similar to last years effort where I feel I should have listened to them all beforehand due to only getting small clips and a lot of chat?
> 
> (Last year's Eurovision was one of the points when I felt lowest during the whole COVID thing tbh, they could at least have shown the full videos and had phone in votes)


I really haven't been following, but I'm pretty sure this year's is a 'proper' contest (as far as it can be) so it should be full performances, voting, the whole shebang.

<edit: sorry, that's not much of a 'confirm'  But in the semi they're doing everything as normal, and talking about favourites and all that, so as I say, pretty certain it's business as (almost) usual this year>


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2021)

Ukraine - here we go!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2021)

Dr. Furface said:


> Ukraine - here we go!


Yeah, I really enjoyed that. A good track, but also just something _different_.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2021)

what the fuck was that netherlands


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really haven't been following, but I'm pretty sure this year's is a 'proper' contest (as far as it can be) so it should be full performances, voting, the whole shebang.
> 
> <edit: sorry, that's not much of a 'confirm'  But in the semi they're doing everything as normal, and talking about favourites and all that, so as I say, pretty certain it's business as (almost) usual this year>



Last year - I was already feeling really depressed about everything (in lockdown, both of us not working, furlough pay uncertain, future uncertain) and just watching videos of all the entries would have raised my spirits considerably - but I just remember it being really depressing, not getting to hear any of the songs all the way through, and feeling a bit tearful about everything.

I want a full on proper Eurovision final this year - socially distanced and safe, and tbh I don't mind too much if everyone isn't in the same location for safety purposes -  but FFS at least let us hear the entire song for each entry


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2021)

Aye, think it hit a lot of people, tbh. But, we're deffo getting a full-on ('covid-secure') one this year.


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2021)

Dr. Furface said:


> Ukraine - here we go!


It should win but probably won't. Italy's appalling 90's subrawk travesty is the favourite ffs.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 18, 2021)

Happy with all the qualifiers. Except Norway. Sodding Norway. In. The. Bin.


----------



## MrCurry (May 19, 2021)

Dillinger4 said:


> what the fuck was that netherlands


I felt the same way about the Belgian entry. Cant believe it went thru.

Cyprus El Diablo has really grown on me, but it’s still Norway by a country mile for me. I just don’t like the way he’s milking the tourettes a bit, pulling off his glasses mid-song. It will probably help his vote count, but feels a bit exploitative.


----------



## MrCurry (May 19, 2021)

Iceland are not performing live on Thursday due to one of the group having caught corona. I guess that means they’ll enter via video on Saturday too, if they go thru.

Must be gutting for them after all that practice and preparation.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I felt the same way about the Belgian entry. Cant believe it went thru.


I quite liked the Belgian entry; again, just something a bit different, and while I appreciate it certainly might not be to everyone's tastes, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 20, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I felt the same way about the Belgian entry. Cant believe it went thru.
> 
> Cyprus El Diablo has really grown on me, but it’s still Norway by a country mile for me. I just don’t like the way he’s milking the tourettes a bit, pulling off his glasses mid-song. It will probably help his vote count, but feels a bit exploitative.


I've gone right off Norway, he's too much of a dick.  I didn't like the Belgian one before but it was better live and I think it might do well, given they're well known n all that.

The one that really surprised me on the night was Israel, she was good but right now she's singing for the wrong country (in fact bc of that I was surprised she made it out the semi) but at 200/1+ I'll risk a quid each way on her.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 21, 2021)

Running order for tomorrow night.

1. Cyprus. Lady Gaga's "Alejandro" as reimagined by a cruise ship entertainer.
2. Albania. Big vocals, big orchestration, no chance of doing anything.
3. Israel. "Levitating" by Dua Lipa as reimagined by someone with little imagination.
4. Belgium. Goldfrapp goes coffee shop. A measured, mature, arch ballad that you won't remember when the phonelines open.
5. Russia. Tajik refugee raps about women's empowerment, causing the Russian (male) establishment to consider legal action against her.
6. Malta. "Juice" by Lizzo, but arguably better.
7. Portugal. Simply Red slowed down for a John Lewis ad, with quite dubious lyrics about an Amsterdam sex worker.
8. Serbia. Seven girl groups in one trio, unabashed wine mom energy. And in Serbian.
9. United Kingdom. Rudimental-adjacent dance track with a Yorkshire accent. Had the organisers felt optimistic about the chances of this, they wouldn't have buried it ninth in the running order.
10. Greece. Denise Richards and the worst green screen effects I've ever seen outside 1970s Doctor Who.
11. Switzerland. Heartfelt ballad by Timothée Chamolet's alternative universe cousin.
12. Iceland. Walking meme generators create another disco earworm. This could be a winner.
13. Spain. Quiffed balladeer warbles in Spanish in front of a giant moon. This won't be a winner.
14. Moldova. Camp pop fluff with a hook far better than the entirety of the song.
15. Germany. TikTok star with a ukelele sings about Internet trolls for three minutes. You'll either like this, or want to send Germany into the heart of the sun.
16. Finland. Limp Bizkit never sounded like this. For a reason.
17. Bulgaria. Every Billie Eilish song has led to this moment.
18. Lithuania. Cheesy melody and TikTok friendly dance moves package lyrics about dancing alone during the pandemic. Runs out of steam by the middle-8.
19. Ukraine. Folk meets 90s techno, which builds to a sweaty conclusion with straight faced irony.
20. France. The most French of all French songs ever to France for years. Lone woman in black sends the Piaf-o-metre to overdrive.
21. Azerbaijan. Former evil geniuses of Eurovision continue their managed decline with okay camp Europop. Last year's entry was far better.
22. Norway. Dreary boyband pastiche with an angel/demon staging gimmick. He's got Tourettes, hence his stage name Tix. Co-wrote "Sweet But Psycho", too, which perhaps should have been entered instead.
23. The Netherlands. Inspiring BLM-flavoured gospel by a queer Surinamese vocalist, partly using a local creole. Certain parts of Twitter will explode, which is likely the point.
24. Italy. Allora. Genderfluid rock band spend three minutes throwing the Italian language down a hill of riffs.
25. Sweden. Former Eurovision powerhouse sends somewhat mechanical and obvious ballad. You can hear the machinery clunk into action. The producers decision to place it in the sweet spot for televoting is no coincidence.
26.  San Marino. Last night, the actual, real, genuine Flo Rida guest rapped on this song, so there is a chance that tomorrow night the actual, real, genuine Flo Rida will appear again. Just to stress that the actual, real, genuine Flo Rida appears on this song.


----------



## han (May 21, 2021)

Looking forward to this! We're having some mates round for some European stylee nibbles. I used to adore Eurovision as a kid, then didn't watch it for decades, and have rediscovered it in my late 40s. Such a totally absurd and wonderful thing. I think the key is to watch the whole thing from beginning to end. Dipping in and out doesn't make any sense. Then the full fabulousness of the occasion reveals itself.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

I always avoid the thing until the night of the final so that I can experience wonder and hilarity on the night itself.  Thank you for the running order PR1Berske - from that I am particularly looking forward to the French entry 

I hope the subtitling is up to par this year, some years it's been terrible or absent for some of the lyrics but I like the random lost in translation-ness that sometimes occurs.


----------



## han (May 22, 2021)

Yes thanks PR1Berske what an amazing resource! Deffo gonna consult your running order tonight. Happy Eurovision day, all!


----------



## han (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> like the random lost in translation-ness that sometimes occurs.



The occasional weird, totally wrong subtitling just adds to the hilarity, I feel...


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

han said:


> The occasional weird, totally wrong subtitling just adds to the hilarity, I feel...



Oh definitely! And sometimes just a very literal translation of the lyrics.  And sometimes just the lyrics themselves.  All part of the joy


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

Given that the BBC and others appear determined to attack Eurovision from on high as if it's the Pulitzer Prize for Musical Endeavour, rather than a cheap shiny-floor Saturday night event, the attitude in this thread makes me very happy. Thanks for the kind words, folks x


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

I´m putting off my usual afternoon sesh so I can start drinking with this. "Our" song currently trading at 580 on Betfair. Only 7 at longer odds, so no chance of winning. It´s almost as if the UK had done something to make other European countries not like it!


----------



## The39thStep (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> I´m putting off my usual afternoon sesh so I can start drinking with this. "Our" song currently trading at 580 on Betfair. Only 7 at longer odds, so no chance of winning. It´s almost as if the UK had done something to make other European countries not like it!


Tbf we’ve never done well for years , Germany also doesn’t get many votes . Anyway I’ve back Portugal to get to the quarter finals at 5-1


----------



## Petcha (May 22, 2021)

Is there any way to set up a watching party or something online?

I've got a bunch of mates in India who have a bizarre interest in this. Could be a good laugh.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Is there any way to set up a watching party or something online?
> 
> I've got a bunch of mates in India who have a bizarre interest in this. Could be a good laugh.


 In previous years this thread has served as a commentary board as the Eurovision drama has unfolded.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Here we fucking go!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

I like the look of Lithuania!


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Is it on now, I had better get organised ..   

Graham there on our behalf?


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Trouble is am listening to Bob Dylan on R4 which is quite interesting :/


----------



## MrCurry (May 22, 2021)

And we are off and running with Alejandro!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Trouble is am listening to Bob Dylan on R4 which is quite interesting :/



I've spent the day listening to a podcast on the Wire, but come on, sacrifices have to be made!


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

Evening all, settling in with a glass or two of Zubrowka. my predictions for tonight: Iceland to win, Uk 'Nil Poits'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

The Small One liked Cyprus.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Very Gaga. Liked it


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Cyprus, el diablo, isn't pulling my strings


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Must get some silver lametta for the xmas tree this year...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

My friend is a fan of Albania's, and apparently so is Graham, but I honestly don't get it. Think there are far better songs and singers in the line up. Each to their own, though.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Albania: always extra marks for singing in your own language.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Just 2 numbers in and it’s all legs and spangles


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Prefer the singer to the song tbh.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Albania, can't we have translated subtitles


----------



## Petcha (May 22, 2021)

There's someone singing in foreign here. That's surely not allowed?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Wish there were live subtitles for shits and giggles


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Not much social distancing in the crowd !!


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Waiting for the high note in Israel’s entry


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Could be memory, but this performance doesn't seem as good as Tuesday? Seems a bit more muted, not as energetic?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Mr. QofG's would dance to Israel's entry in a foreign nightclub on holiday but otherwise meh


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Could be memory, but this performance doesn't seem as good as Tuesday? Seems a bit more muted, not as energetic?


Is it a repeat?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

I think Israel might bomb. Sorry…


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it a repeat?


Semi-finals.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Eurovision went bad about 1979, when they let Israel enter, which is not in Europe. Next thing you know they'll let Australia enter!


----------



## Petcha (May 22, 2021)

Israel's entry is a tune called 'set me free'. Lolzz


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Semi-finals.


Didn’t realise they televised them. Surely it’s cheating to hear the songs before the night?!? Most you only need/want to hear once and it would also ruin the surprise


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Friend of mine is giving Israel zeros across the board as a protest. (We have spreadsheets, categories, etc)


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

TBF it’s a good Eurovision song. In a non-Israeli-genocide year it’d be a strong contender I reckon


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Hooverphonic! Drug reference?;


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Israel was ok Euro pop sort of stuff.. Can we have a Palestinian entry also ?


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

too much bland euro-pop so far, we need more eccentrics


----------



## MrCurry (May 22, 2021)

This Belgian entry has grown on me a bit, I must admit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

I might like this if it were sung by Depeche Mode. But it's not.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Belgium: a touch Portishead-y?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Hooverphonic! Drug reference?;


Disappointing - thought it was going to be a throwback to the Belgian Hoover Rave sounds of the early 90s but it’s a song Chris Isaak rejected


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Belgium I approve of the boots ... phwor - she looks familiar ..


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Milf-tastic


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Israel was ok Euro pop sort of stuff.. Can we have a Palestinian entry also ?


Singing the same song, but Set Us Free


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Didn’t realise they televised them. Surely it’s cheating to hear the songs before the night?!? Most you only need/want to hear once and it would also ruin the surprise




I kinda know what you mean, but a lot of Eurovision songs are in the charts all over Europe for weeks ahead of the night! I don't listen to them though, as I do still like the surprise. But often the most interesting tracks don't get through to the final (Montenegro 2013    ) so if you only watch on Saturday you can miss out .

And the whole point is people vote in the semis, just like in the final, so it'd be a bit harder if they weren't televised


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

love the motorised dress


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Quite like Belgium .. not very energetic though


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Haven't checked the odds this year, but guessing Belgium is one of the favourites?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Belgium was quite good. Didn't like the view up the singer's nose though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Belgium I approve of the boots ... phwor - she looks familiar ..


Because she looks like Lulu.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Eurovision was better before the collapse of communism. Well, shorter at least.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

OMG this Russian entry - bring it on!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

This is more like it


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Belgium I approve of the boots ... phwor - she looks familiar ..


She looks like Lulu.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Russia is mental and brilliant lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Russia's one where it's well worth looking into the lyrics and story behind the song.









						Manizha - Russia - Rotterdam 2021
					

Manizha represented Russia at the Eurovision Song Contest 2021 in Netherlands with the song Russian Woman.




					eurovision.tv


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Russian dolls  ... got to be


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

I like Russia!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

She looks like one of those Fisher Price Daleks they tried to introduce during Matt Smith's run as the Doctor


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

First entry with any degree of bonkerness


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

my russian's a bit rusty but it sounded like she might have been calling for the overthrow of putin. brave if true.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Shit-ski


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Did Laibach write the Russian entry?


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

Lizzo!


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Its a bit nuts though


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Going to be hard to beat that russian one for me


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Eurovision should ban ballads and only allow bangers like that one. It has to be playable in a DJ Bus Replacement Service set


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Shit, there's a junior Eurovision?!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Russia my fave so far


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

I can't imagine Eurovision would actually be hosted in Russia if they won!?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> Lizzo!


Oh, you noticed!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Almost all the songs have a "rapping" bit so far! Not sure what I think about this...


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

And does no one write catchy songs anymore?


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Russia and Israel crushing it so far.  This malteser is a bit disappointing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Malta's song is a bit boring tbh


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Shit, there's a junior Eurovision?!


Yeah, even I don't bother with it. There are fans who are committed "completionists". It's not for me.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I can't imagine Eurovision would actually be hosted in Russia if they won!?



Factual note: 40% of Europe is in Russia! 😰


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Malta entry pretty cool but it has been pointed out to me that they can't afford to win

She is 18!


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Malta's song is a bit boring tbh


I think it's one of the favourites!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Netta + Jazz hands


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Factual note: 40% of Europe is in Russia! 😰



41%


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I am doomed, I just realised I have the dreaded internet delay .. Grr


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

I haven't liked many of the songs, but the performers seem to be really going for it this year


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> Malta entry pretty cool but it has been pointed out to me that they can't afford to win
> 
> She is 18!


She's got a great voice!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think it's one of the favourites!


Yeah I'd read that so maybe was expecting more.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Pretty good from Malta, gave it everything


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

When I was only sweet 16?! Fuckssake


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Meant to say on Tuesday(?), this guy sounds like Adam Levine.

<edit: it's important I shared that>


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Not her destiny to win this methinks


----------



## toblerone3 (May 22, 2021)

Malta is a bit like a tune from Grease


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Portugal is a bit Tom Waits!


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Paul McCartney's changed a bit...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Malta is a bit like a tune from Grease



No, you're thinking of Cyprus


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I am doomed, I just realised I have the dreaded internet delay .. Grr


Delay?


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Paul McCartney's changed a bit...


That's it! Live and let die


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Malta’s entry was quintessential Eurovision Imo. Best so far.


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

i'm getting a jesus from the big lebowski vibe from the singer


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

(Tangent  -  this is one of the winners of Junior Eurovision. Winners. This won.)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Portugal is a bit Tom Waits!


In what way? Not the voice or the song or the look


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

OH just saw his shoes and knocked off 2 points!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

Started out a bit weak, but shouty Russia lady and Maltese Lizzo were both great.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I like POrtugal ..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> In what way? Not the voice or the song or the look


Gotta say, that comparison threw me too!


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Portugal is a bit Tom Waits!


Ha not sure about that


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Delay?


.. I am listening / watching behind people watching a real TV


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

The Portuguese one is still full of shit.  How the tuck are they among the favourites?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 22, 2021)

I like Portugal's song.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Fuck, suddenly a green list holiday to the South Sandwich Islands doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Looks like a cross between Marti Pellow and The Yorkshire Ripper


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Yes so far Portugal gets my vote .. I likey


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Porto for me!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Oh Macarena!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> .. I am listening / watching behind people watching a real TV


I’m watching it on a tv via iplayer and i don’t think there’s a delay


----------



## felixthecat (May 22, 2021)

Destiny's Inappropriate Aunty - Norton's on form😂


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

"Destiny's inappropriate auntie"! Like it.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Serbia is making Portugal look good.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Serbia is a tea break song


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

"Girl" group.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Thighs


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 22, 2021)

Love love love Portugal!


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> Serbia is making Portugal look good.


Portugal had a horrifying fascination at least


----------



## MrCurry (May 22, 2021)

Is there something about entering Eurovision which ages people?  Portuguese entry was born 1985 and that Maltese girl is only 18 according to Epona.  Both looked way older to me!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Leaving nothing out there!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Las Ketchupski


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Hmm Serbia are what Eurovision is all about  ... bum bum bum .. etc


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Nah for Serbia from me


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Britain is gonna vote for this, isn't it?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Serbia:





weltweit said:


> Hmm Serbia are what Eurovision is all about  ... bum bum bum .. etc



Sex it up, baby!


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Serbia’s entry is not the worst ever but still feels like lazy shit playing to the gallery. I’ll be disappointed if it wins.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Enjoyed that one, running close second to Russia


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m watching it on a tv via iplayer and i don’t think there’s a delay


Well the radio always delays by about 1.5 - 2 minutes - I figure the TV probably does also.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Well. Serbia was a rubbish song. Not that that matters


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Well the radio always delays by about 1.5 - 2 minutes - I figure the TV probably does also.


It’s a couple of seconds


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Factual note: 40% of Europe is in Russia! 😰



42%


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Why was Greta Thunberg's little sister just on...?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Trust Greta Thunberg to get in on the act


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I started watching YouTube during Serbia.

Not unusual, but not a glowing endorsement, either.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

So UK Next ... cringe time or not I don't know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

James Newman is from YORKSHIRE. YORKSHIRE!!...... YORKSHIRE.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Uk - time for a piss


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

nil points


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

He looks kind of alone out there...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Oh, here come some buddies!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Delay here, hasn't started yet


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

"Our" song! Sounds a bit "80s.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Eugh horrible


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

Well this is terrible.


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

ah well, a career on cruise ships ain't so bad


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

I’ve already forgotten how this song sounds even though its still playing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

His voice is not good. Who did they decide was worse than this to represent us?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

I'd dance to this!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I don't think our boy's got the lungs for this'un.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Catchy but where are the thigh high boots ?? Where ..


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Mrs Idris wants to know how UK have done since Brexit, Eurovisionally speaking. Have people stopped voting for them?


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

er... why are there two giant trumpets on stage?


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Banging imo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

I rather liked that!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

For a Grammy and Brit nominated songwriter, he's not exactly brought his A-game tonight, has he?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Tbf it’s one the best Uk ones in recent years, but it’s a very low bar


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> His voice is not good. Who did they decide was worse than this to represent us?


The track he was supposed to perform last year was (while not really my thing) a bit more in his style/range, I think.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

I quite liked the UK entry - there's a first time for everything!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Mrs Idris wants to know how UK have done since Brexit, Eurovisionally speaking. Have people stopped voting for them?


"Stopped" would imply...


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

It is ok .. but perhaps a B side rather than the main course ..


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Will the UK entry win? Can't think of anything we've done recently to alienate the rest of the continent.


----------



## The39thStep (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> His voice is not good. Who did they decide was worse than this to represent us?


Daz Sampson's comeback


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Mrs Idris wants to know how UK have done since Brexit, Eurovisionally speaking. Have people stopped voting for them?


Been shite results since a long time before Brexit


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

The UK entry appears to have been sung by Trevor Rhubarb


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

invisible man on backing vocals


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Greece - dark horse this one


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Greece have accidentally entered Eurovision with a song they intended to be the credits theme song for the latest sci-fi anime series.

(That isn't to say I dislike it).


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

The staging for this one is just such a weird fucking choice.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Daz Sampson's comeback


Thing is I can still remember the tune to Daz's chorus. I struggled to identify a chorus in Zippy's effort


----------



## Petcha (May 22, 2021)

This is not quite as kitsch as usual. What's going on. Where's the proper bizarre stuff.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Looks like the non-uniform Counsellor Troi used to wear on Star Trek


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

If I was in charge, I’d ban anything under 130bpm


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Cosplay Tinkywinky


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

I assume this song is an anthem for clothes in a tumble dryer.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

Petcha said:


> This is not quite as kitsch as usual. What's going on. Where's the proper bizarre stuff.


The Finnish lot looked promising.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Greece, not sure about the disembodied dancers 

Still just 18, the singer is going well .. what was I doing when I was 18  ??


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> The staging for this one is just such a weird fucking choice.


It is v odd, awesome


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Those other dancers must have looked absurd in the arena.  Not that they looked much better on tv


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Petcha said:


> This is not quite as kitsch as usual. What's going on. Where's the proper bizarre stuff.


The semi-finals! Not a lot, but you can still find the odd gem.

Eurovision has been gravitating towards 'competent but uninspiring homogeneity' for years, now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

That'll do well but I didn't like it. She had dead eyes


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

So disappointing that Tony Hadley's son decided to represent Switzerland rather than his native UK


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> That'll do well but I didn't like it. She had dead eyes


In a box, in her dressing room...


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

More spangles but thankfully no legs this time


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I didn't know Celine Dion was Swiss


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Switzerland: a bit Jacques Brel!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I didn't know Celine Dion was Swiss


She's not


----------



## The39thStep (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Thing is I can still remember the tune to Daz's chorus. I struggled to identify a chorus in Zippy's effort


All I can remember was that he was from Stockport and he had schoolgirls on stage although both myself and most of Stockport have tried to forget it tbh


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

This Swiss one is good


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Switzerland's has grown on me since the SFs.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

What language is this in? I thought they spoke French in Switzerland.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I didn't know Celine Dion was Swiss



Yeah, I was talking to Gina G about it t'other day


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Get back to your holey cheese, stolen money and cuckoo clocks, Switzerland


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Switzerland is pretty cool too, I like him


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Switzerland: a bit Jacques Brel!


Can't imagine Jacques Brel wearing that outfit...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Is this gadge wearing white crocs?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What language is this in? I thought they spoke French in Switzerland.



This could be Romanch, as no one actually knows what that is


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

It's meant to be a song contest, not a flashing lights contest.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

At least Switzerland hasn’t gone for the Nordic European sexy leggy blonde look


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What language is this in? I thought they spoke French in Switzerland.



It IS French. Although most Swiss speak German.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> What language is this in? I thought they spoke French in Switzerland.


And German and Italian and Romansch- this is in French though you daft apeth


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

think these guys might win


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2021)

Come on Iceland.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> And German and Italian and Romansch- this is in French though you daft apeth


Couldn't understand a word of it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Proper _art_ moves lol
I like this a lot. Like Morten Harket doing something weirder than Aha


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

This better be good


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Almost not fair to say, but don't think this is as strong as their original entry last year.

Still better than most of this evening's entries, just not as good as their own!


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

I love this from Iceland!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Iceland would have battered it last year.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

This is great. Cottagecore


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Iceland nice.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Iceland: sounds like Tom Tom Club.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

I like this. I like it a lot!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

Okay, this is the winner so far.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Christ almighty


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Revenge of the nerds


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2021)

A little Ray of originality in the middle of a sea of thigh boots.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Iceland would have battered it last year.


Yuppers.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Iceland: sounds like Tom Tom Club.


Ok can go along with this one more


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Deffo the best since Russia, at least


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Iceland to win. There. Said it.


----------



## felixthecat (May 22, 2021)

Yeah Iceland!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

I purposely didn’t watch the heats and shit so everything is new to me


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I like Iceland ..


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Lass with blue hair is


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

In case anyone isn't familiar, this was their entry last year.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Iceland: sounds like Tom Tom Club.


I was thinking that but crossed with Daft Punk


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Not keen on Iceland personally.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

This is fucking great, very Daft Punk


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Loving Iceland. I’m here to laugh not to discover the next Susan Boyle


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

Spain is another toilet break song


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 22, 2021)

Iceland!  Yay!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

I want that to win. No matter what we get from now on that'll still be my fave. Iceland to win!


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Can't believe we're already 13 tracks in.
Solid year for sure.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

¡Y viva España! No en serio...


----------



## quiet guy (May 22, 2021)

Iceland have taken tips on jumpers from Bar-Steward Sons of Val Doonican


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Spain is yawnsville.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Oh boy was this guy pissed they put him on after Iceland!


----------



## Poot (May 22, 2021)

Iceland had better win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Favourite staging, just because I'm always gonna like a big ol' moon.

But yeah, song is just dullsville.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

The moon is neat. Not doing much though is it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Those trousers are not suitable Mr. QofG's says primly about Spain


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Too breathy.

Also Eurovision 2021 is definitely the year of fringed outfits.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> ah well, a career on cruise ships ain't so bad


You might want to check his wiki. The only cruise ships he's going on will be the ones he owns through royalties





__





						James Newman (musician) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> The moon is neat. Not doing much though is it.


OH, THE _TIDES _AREN'T GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU, EH??


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

This has borrowed the beat from Toy, and the melody from... something else, I'll think of it in a minute....


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Is motion sickness popular in Moldova, or something?


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Oi! This Moldova song's good.

Good I say!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

When Moldova was featured in Dynasty, l thought it was a made-up country. Then the Soviet Union collapsed, and imagine my surprise...


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Finally a totally dreadful entry.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> When Moldova was featured in Dynasty, l thought it was a made-up country. Then the Soviet Union collapsed, and imagine my surprise...


I bet you feel silly Chisinau


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

These dancers look and dance like agents from The Matrix


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

She's nicked the Cypriot woman's tinsel!


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Moldova isn't doing it for me. She has a good voice but I don't like the backing dancers at all and the song is iat best meh


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

must admit i've never heard of the uk guy, but that's not saying much tbf


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Spain is another toilet break song


Hey at least we sang in our own language and didn’t rely on leggy blondes. But yes, not a winner...


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

I hate Germany’s already


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

The poor singer fell apart completely


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Ffs Germany


----------



## MrCurry (May 22, 2021)

Christ this German song is pointless


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

now we're talking


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Moldova isn't doing it for me. She has a good voice but I don't like the backing dancers at all and the song is iat best meh


I muted it to listen to Iceland's 2020 entry again.

I think I might vote for them on the basis of that, tbh; it still deserves to win a year later.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Liked the Moldova tune, had me moving.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

We’re right into the no hopers section now


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Bogging


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Herr Formby is shite


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

come on, at least it's quirky!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

So the Housing Minister is a shit musician too


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Love the hand outfit.


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Germany's entry is awful!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Germany's answer to George Formby! Wenn ich Fenster putze!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Germany often do send something pretty daft, fair play to 'em. Not taking it seriously and desperately trying but woefully failing like _some _of the 'Big 5'...


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Ve chermans haff changed


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Love the hand outfit.


She shouldn’t keep turning around though


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2021)

I hope they’re paying her a lot to wear that outfit


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Aww, he's cute


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

So far Malta the favourite for me.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Germans doing whacky, whatevs


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Oh for Henning Wehn doing the commentary now...


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

What in the everloving fuck am I watching right now?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

It is a bobbins 'message', though.

"I don't feel hate"  Oh feck off, y'twat.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Stick to cleaning windows


----------



## felixthecat (May 22, 2021)

Ah Germany. The kind of entry we watch eurovision for🤣


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Dancers dressed in De Stijl


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Wass ist dass? eine kliene stuck sheisse von der varterland ..  

Cute though


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

I thought Germany was pretty good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

I don’t feel hate for that. Just feel sorry.


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

High hopes for Finland!


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

much rather watch that than 20 identikit europop tunes


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Germany often do send something pretty daft, fair play to 'em. Not taking it seriously and desperately trying but woefully failing like _some _of the 'Big 5'...


I think it is an insult to the People of Europe


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Has she got a full Newcastle kit on under that hand?


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2021)

My brother was in a band like this in the noughties.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Germany was catchy but i don't think it should win


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

How long ago did the UK response "we had the Beatles, we have the right not to take this seriously" lose its relevance?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> I thought Germany was pretty good.


They at least got a big hand


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Nordic chilli peppers


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

It's not bad, it's something different, but... it's nae Lordi, either


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

5ive vibes here


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Limp Park


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

"This goes out to Lord Camomile's teen years" 

(Barely, it was just in vogue at the time and I may have owned a Linkin Park album   )


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Limp Park


It is sooo dated, isn't it.


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2021)

The crowd like it


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

What the Helsinki is this?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

"There's no money, there's no possessions ...


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

trashpony said:


> The crowd like it


I like it too


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I like Finland.. yea .. heavy man


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Surprisingly popular in the arena


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> "This goes out to Lord Camomile's teen years"
> 
> (Barely, it was just in vogue at the time and I may have owned a Linkin Park album   )


Ah, shit, I owned Hybrid Theory and I was like 30 at the time


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Germany was catchy but i don't think it should win


So’s Covid


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

That did rock!! Perhaps not enough.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I remember when... I think Denmark, it was, did this with Norton and sprayed him with a confetti cannon or something.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

For all the ‘longest song ever’ claims a couple of entries ago, Finland’s certainly felt longer to me. Not bad though.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> What the Helsinki is this?


I just spat cava and jerk chicken all over my laptop screen


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Liked Finland's entry!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

"I'm in a place you at home never see"
Well yeah, given I don't live in the Ahoy Arena


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Hoping for a guest performance from The Vengaboys later - Rotterdam’s their home town


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

That female presenter's dress is a mistake ..


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> That female presenter's dress is a mistake ..


Why?


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I thought it was supposed to be Italy now


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Was that flower thing a reference to Novichok? Exzilla should probably refrain from sniffing them


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I thought we were supposed to have hoverboards and jet packs now


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Oh bless her, she is working from home in her loungewear like the rest of us.  She wants to be Billie Eilish so fucking badly - lovely though.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Why?


That fan thing on her left shoulder .. just unbalances the whole thing I think


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Bulgaria is very sweet


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

How did this shit qualify and the better Billie Eilish one by Romania not?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Looks like the final fight scene from Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

This is quite nice.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 22, 2021)

Bulgaria ♥️♥️


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Very beautifully sung but not for me.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

I feel quite emotional.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

I feel bad for saying it due to the sad background story but the Bulgaria entry is repellent to me musically.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Another fucking ballad. Why are there ballads when there are bangers?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

I really like nose rings


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Bulgaria is very sweet


Yes, and it's a proper song too.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Yes, and it's a proper song too.


Fuck proper songs


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Another fucking ballad. Why are there ballads when there are bangers?


Europe's a big place.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Germany often do send something pretty daft, fair play to 'em. Not taking it seriously and desperately trying but woefully failing like _some _of the 'Big 5'...


It's the double edged sword of being in the top 5. Do you throw it every year? Experiment? Throw darts at a wall? Send....whatever that was?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Yellow Said Fred.


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

I LOVE his suit!


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

I feel like I have stepped out of my time machine 20 years in the past - awesome yellow suit, love it


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

🤘 😊


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Saffy said:


> I LOVE his suit!


I love this song!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Europe's a big place.


Irrelevant.


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2021)

This is our other favourite.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

OI OIII this is more like it


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Lithuania's version of "My Lovely Horse" with an electro beat - please please let them win.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

The Roop get a whoop from us


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I like Lithuania .. the lead singer ha a great look .. and I think of Devo


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 22, 2021)

Nice to see they managed to get Cassandra from Only Fools & Horses to be a backing dancer.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Sounds like Hot Chip


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

This is catchy, Lithuania.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

"Good morning campers!


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

He reminds me of a taller Louis Spence.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

The one thing that's noticeably painful is how awful the lyrics have been for anyone singing in English. They're all so literal.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Mmmmmm.... Lithuania is quite Sparks/Pet Shop Boys.... which is no bad thing!!


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2021)

I like the random dancers. And the yellow


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Lithuania! This is _really_ good!!


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Nevermind Eurovision, this wins Universevision 20elevnty.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Just the warm up act for Ukraine there


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2021)

I'm sitting here listening to this and it feels like I'm being persecuted


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Ooohh loving Lithuania’s entry. Not the best but top five imo


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine! Yaaaaaas!

Really like this one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Although the lyrics are basically about gardening...


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Saffy said:


> He reminds me of a taller Louis Spence.


We were thinking Marc Louis Spence Almond.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

I liked the lairy james Corden dancer


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

I like Lithuania. Bit of I feel love in there. Fit singer too, have to be to pull off a yellow suit with white heels


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

with a soupcon of right said fred


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Lilith from Frasier has finally found her calling.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Throat singer vibe here


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine Laibach-ish also. But not in a good way.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Well you wanted a banger!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Plus points for not singing in English


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

(That is not a diss, I really like this track!)


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Brilliant Eurovision so far, almost all killers no fillers.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine's Ozric Tentacles!


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

quite like the vocals here, they remind me of a brilliant ukranian band called dakha brakha


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Bugger me. Ukraine's entry sounds great too!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine is awful


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 22, 2021)

Reminds me a bit of Fever Ray, just not as good.


----------



## Espresso (May 22, 2021)

I love that.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Ladies and gentlemen, here’s your customary WTF song


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Ukraine is awful


You're wrong.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Loving Ukraine.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

This is awesome, does anyone know what the lyrics translate to?


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

I like this and would injure myself dancing to it.


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

I really like this, the only one I’d heard before tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine reminds me of one of those strange compelling fairy tales that used to be on a Saturday morning before Swap Shop!


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Victory to Ukraine!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

John Lewis are debuting their Christmas advert very early this year


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

(Although, like a few performances tonight, she sounded a little out of breath  )


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

this one could edge Russia out as a contender


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Brilliant Eurovision so far, almost all killers no fillers.



Only weak ones: UK and Germany (both of the "big" five!)


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine - the forum's adopted song, I feel.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine to win. These guys are amazing


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is awesome, does anyone know what the lyrics translate to?


"Sowing, sowing, sowing, sowing..." and some other stuff


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

I actually rather enjoyed that


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> this one could edge Russia out as a contender


They're my two faves, along with Iceland's 2020 entry.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

It got better
I don't want it to win


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

"I heard you like France, so I put a France in your France"


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Yeh as expected the Ukraine one blew everything else away, completely brilliant.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

So beautifully French


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

France: formidable!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 22, 2021)

France boring.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Eau de Toilette


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Factual note: 40% of Europe is in Russia! 😰



45%


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is awesome, does anyone know what the lyrics translate to?





Lord Camomile said:


> "Sowing, sowing, sowing, sowing..." and some other stuff


Full lyrics (unverified  )


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

The French entry is absolutely fantastic.

I actually love this, it's like Edith Piaf had emo children. Douze pointes


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2021)

It’s a very clever song but not Eurovision winning


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

France gets it right.


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Hell fire, the French entry is really good too!

So many great songs. Are you _*sure*_ this is Eurovision....?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

trashpony said:


> It’s a very clever song but not Eurovision winning


I was just about to say, I think it's a song I'd like more outside of Eurovision.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

I'm a bit in love with her but it ain't a good Eurovision song.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Another fucking dreary ballad, but at least it’s in French


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Yeh as expected the Ukraine one blew everything else away, completely brilliant.


Ukraine's entry was evil.


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Ooohhhhh that was gooood.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

I respect the french entry, but it's not my thing.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Whenever Eurovision comes up I wonder about entries from all over Europe singing in English. I like that the French entry is singing in French - but how many have gone already singing in English? Was that the right choice?


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I'm a bit in love with her but it ain't a good Eurovision song.


Not the winner for me, but I'd watch this woman all day.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> The French entry is absolutely fantastic.



Best by the breadth of continents!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Ukraine's entry was evil.


Let the Shum in. Let the Shum consume you.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Best voice and artistic qualities by a mile. Not sure it is a Eurovision winner, but I hope her career benefits from this.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Too many people like this shite


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> France gets it right.


If it was a competition based on skill and talent. 
It’s not fun.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

a decent effort from the french if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

There is going to have to be something spectacular to beat that.  Fucking loved it.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Let the Shum in. Let the Shum consume you.


No! Never! I'll never join SHUM


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I've just realised what this reminds me of!


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Too many people like this shite


Well, artistic quality-wise as good as any tonight. But it ain’t a Eurovision winner. X Factor material perhaps.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

After Brexit .. no one is going to vote for UK are they  ?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, artistic quality-wise as good as any tonight. But it ain’t a Eurovision winner.


Boring ballad shite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Azerbaijan is not doing it for me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Graham, re: Azerbaijan: "I know a lot of people in the UK have picked this as their favourite".

Are these the same people who wonder why we lose every year?


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

This one is formulaic with some nice dancing, I don't hate it but I don't love it either


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Hell fire, the French entry is really good too!
> 
> So many great songs. Are you _*sure*_ this is Eurovision....?



I think a lot of British criticism comes from people who haven't watched since the days of the orchestra. It has matured as a contest these days.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Azerbaijariana Grande


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> After Brexit .. no one is going to vote for UK are they  ?


We will always have Malta


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> After Brexit .. no one is going to vote for UK are they  ?


It's got shite all to do with Brexit and all to do with us offering shite.


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> After Brexit .. no one is going to vote for UK are they  ?


Did they ever?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

I've seen these shoulder pads somewhere before...


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2021)

Azerbaijan. No


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Azeri a bit disappointing after a promising start


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

ireland might slip us a point


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Was Mata Hari a bit so subtle dig at the Dutch?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> This one is formulaic with some nice dancing, I don't hate it but I don't love it either


C+P for a large portion of Eurovision entries for years


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

Saying that, here's Norway, the spirit of lost Eurovisions


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> weltweit said:
> 
> 
> > After Brexit .. no one is going to vote for UK are they  ?
> ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

This is rather "late 90s boyband stadium tour".


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Norway is a bit shit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

_This could happen to any one of us..._


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

I thought Norway’s was meant to be good.   This is utter tripe, one of the worst of the night.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Let the Shum in. Let the Shum consume you.


We are one with the SHUM.


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

i can imagine this guy throwing diva like tantrums backstage when he doesn't get the right brand of bottled water


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Norway song tedious


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is rather "late 90s boyband stadium tour".


Not even East17, more like 911.


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

It’s terrible but I kind of like it. It’s so 90s/00s boyband.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Fuck it, if nothing else, I like it it when they swing big. Much rather that than just "here's something fundamentally competent because it copies every other fucking thing like it".


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Piss break song


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

People in the know: what's "SHUM" stand for?


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> Norway song tedious


I used it as a strategic song to catch up on the thread.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Tbf this isn't a bad song from Norway, if you heard it on Heart FM or Capital it would not be out of place even though it isn't something I would chose to listen to.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> People in the know: what's "SHUM" stand for?


_Apparently_, it means "The Noise".


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> We will always have Malta


.....No, no we don't usually. Malta have their own way to choose their jury scores, let's just leave it at that


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

it is the great unknowable


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

I don’t know what others might think but the OH and I nearly said at the same time that this year seems to have the highest number of decent quality entries for a long time.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

'Your rhythm is rebellion'


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Now, I am not one for fashion, but skin tight top with tassled tartan baggy cargo trousers is... an interesting choice.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 22, 2021)

The best song thats made from the blueprint of Eurovision.

Catchy song.
Positive lyrics
Costumes.
Key change at the end
Spoken word positive outro.


----------



## Ax^ (May 22, 2021)

_wanders in_

what country is this?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I feel like in years to come, people will see clips of this and think "wow, I didn't think technology was that good in the 80s".


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Netherlands is decent


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

LOVE this.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 22, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> _wanders in_
> 
> what country is this?



Netherlands. 

You picked the wrong time to come in


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Actually, the track itself is more early 90s.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Netherlands do nothing for me ..

nothing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Mr. QofG's was underwhelmed with the Netherlands but I thought it was alright.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Was that a mention of Marxist revolutionary DeLeon?


I doubt it.   Not terrible nevertheless


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Ugh.

Even though I don't like it, I sense the entry from the Netherlands may well win.


----------



## Ax^ (May 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Netherlands.
> 
> You picked the wrong time to come in



ah just passing thru

work with a few saffas might be why the hook caught my attention


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Netherlands was shite. Flabby Siffre


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2021)

oh ciao


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Oh holy hell yes, bring it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Hmmm...


----------



## trashpony (May 22, 2021)

Italy. Leaders of fashion


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2021)

Netherlands was OK, but really needed a gospel choir to rise out of the stage for the last bit. Shame.


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

bit of a placebo vibe here


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I think Russia are going to suffer for their place in the running order, and far be it for me to suspect collusion...


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Terrible.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Italy's answer to Mott the Hoople!


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

or maybe judas priest i dunno


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> bit of a placebo vibe here


And Mötley Crüe?

(I've never listened to any of their tracks  )


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Very disappointing this year. Oh well.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

I want to know what the lyrics are saying, my Italian cannot keep up


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Perry Farreloni


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I want to know what the lyrics are saying, my Italian cannot keep up


I don’t think the lyrics matter much in these contests


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Italy's great, but it's not Eurovision at all.


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Does it for me!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Italian Aerosmith. Yes


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2021)

Mediocre guacamole


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Attractive band but more Audi Quattro than Suzi Quattro


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Italy's great, but it's not Eurovision at all.


But Lordi won it before


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Top 5 stuff there for sure


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Awful just awful


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Dr. Furface said:


> Perry Farreloni


Yes, I thought that as well. Mrs Idris was reminded of Status Quo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I want to know what the lyrics are saying, my Italian cannot keep up


I thought they mentioned Alan Shearer at one point but
a. I don't speak Italian 
b. I have have drinking


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I'm still backing Russia and Ukraine, but I wouldn't _hate _it if that won_. _Much rather that than a lot of the others.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Italy Yay metal flares .. and tattoos .. 

Italian with some English in .. 

Quite like .. will prob get some votes


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Why don't the Vatican City submit an entry?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought they mentioned Alan Shearer at one point but
> a. I don't speak Italian
> b. *I have have drinking*


QFP


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Should have been named "Panna Cotta" as they are the Italian Sweet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

I was just waiting for Italy to end tbh


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2021)

Every bloody song has a reference to fire in it


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Should have been named "Panna Cotta" as they are the Italian Sweet.


Very good


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Every bloody song has a reference to fire in it


So has it ever been.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Why don't the Vatican City submit an entry?


Pape
Pape
Pape music (Talk about)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

This really, really sounds like another song. Really. But I can't think what!!


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2021)

KEY CHANGE


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This really, really sounds like another song. Really. But I can't think what!!


Yup, another one that's gonna itch my brain


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Sweden know how to do this - I think this is a strong entry 

Reminds me of something ..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

If <insert designer here> designed Street Fighter.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This really, really sounds like another song. Really. But I can't think what!!


It's a bit Broken Wings I guess


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Final song - ffs that was quick


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Why don't the Vatican City submit an entry?


They have a Television channel, so they can. BUT the channel shows only promotes religious programmes so is unlikely to have anything relevant to submit.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Sweden, meh


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

It's like a round by round analysis of a fight, watching/listening/posting.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Sweden’s entry is pretty good tbh. Better than plenty of shit that crawls its way to the top 40 charts.


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Damn traditional Nordic tune from Sweden again...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Indeliblelink (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Why don't the Vatican City submit an entry?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Sweden’s entry is pretty good tbh. Better than plenty of shit that crawls its way to the top 40 charts.


Music these days, right?


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

congrats to brentford btw numbers, great game earlier!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Pretty sure I heard/read someone say that if San Marino win they'd have to host it in Italy because they don't have a stadium big enough


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

San Marino good too.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

This sounds like it's from Moldova


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Choruses are supposed to be catchy.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Flo Rida giving it the Eurovision bigun


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

San Marino's entry's good too.

So many good songs.

*WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON????*


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Flo Rida. Shoulda stayed there.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

San Marino ending STRONG


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Choruses are supposed to be catchy.


I think everyone agreed that would be in poor taste given the pandemic


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Very tired of that dum CHIdum chi drum beat


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> But Lordi won it before


Lordi had a sense of humour.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I like San Marino ... euro pop .. don't oops know where  San Marino  is


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I like San Marino ... euro pop .. don't oops know where  San Marino  is


Surrounded by Italy


----------



## PR1Berske (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> San Marino's entry's good too.
> 
> So many good songs.
> 
> *WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON????*


The contest has grown up at long, long last


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Very tired of that dum CHIdum chi drum beat


Europe is very much not


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Seriously, I honestly don't understand the love for Albania, it's sooooooo forgettable.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> View attachment 269729


Shit writes itself dude.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Lordi had a sense of humour.



Nope. They are very serious


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

a reasonable finale from San Marino, without being exceptional.  

I need to listen to the Israeli & Russia again


----------



## rubbershoes (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> This sounds like it's from Moldova



Not a patch on Nelly Ciobanu's 2009 belter


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Anyone else thinking of not voting?


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2021)

Iceland. Lithuania. Russia. Ukraine. San Marino. Cyprus.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine, Iceland and Russia for me!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Anyone else thinking of not voting?


Already voted for Russia


----------



## rubbershoes (May 22, 2021)

Who's going to get nul points?


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2021)

Iceland all the way. There was a pisstake element that sold it to me


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Serbia had great hair !! 

I probably would


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks like a cross between Marti Pellow and The Yorkshire Ripper


This (about Portugal) is post of the thread so far


----------



## rubbershoes (May 22, 2021)

Quite liked Lithuania but don't think they'll be top 3


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Deffo the highest overall quality of any year I can remember. Goofy songs will always be an unmissable part of this, but fewer this year than other instalments.

My opinion: from a purely artistic quality perspective, France should win. But as this is Eurovision, Malta, with at least 4-5 nations tied in second.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2021)

When the UK gets a total of nil point, it should leave and take back control by staging the UKovision Song Contest next year.
I'm hopeful that, given a little pan-islandic support, Sheppey might prove to be the surprise winner.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

What happened with Germany, such a great country but with such dubious taste in clothing and music .. latterly and in the realm of pop I mean ,, not classic


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> What happened with Germany, such a great country but with such dubious taste in clothing and music .. latterly and in the realm of pop I mean ,, not classic


One word: Kraftwerk - best band ever


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Iceland, Russia and Ukraine for me.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

My favourites are Finland and France but I love the French entry so fucking much it hurts, sorry to everyone else.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Only liked 4 of them, so a disappointing year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Saffy said:


> Iceland, Russia and Ukraine for me.


Me too! Voted for each twice  

If you do it via the app (still by calling the number), when you return to the app there's a little video from the artist thanking you


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Has anyone voted via the app? Do you also need to call the number? My phone company doesn’t want me to phone it


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Only liked 4 of them, so a disappointing year.


I'd regard that as a bit of a result tbh


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

For me, the best track by far was Lithuania but I'd happily vote for Greece, Moldova, Ukraine and France.

However I think that Netherlands are odds on to win with Swededn or San Marino equally possible.

Germany and UK worst by a country mile


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

I voted for Iceland, twice


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Italy the bookies’ favourite. WTF? Wasn’t terrible but neither great. I’d be cheesed off if it wins.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone voted via the app? Do you also need to call the number? My phone company doesn’t want me to phone it


Yeah, it basically just saves you the bother of remembering/entering the number, but it still opens your phone app to actually make the vote.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

3 votes for Ukraine, one each for Israel, Russia, Lithuania, Iceland and Italy.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> One word: Kraftwerk - best band ever


Your confusing them with Neu!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, it basically just saves you the bother of remembering/entering the number, but it still opens your phone app to actually make the vote.


I get a message asking me if i want to make the call. If I don’t, does that mean my vote is not counted? Apparently calls on that number aren’t part of my price plan


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I get a message asking me if i want to make the call. If I don’t, does that mean my vote is not counted? Apparently calls on that number aren’t part of my price plan


This is correct.  I’ve just wasted £1.20


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I get a message asking me if i want to make the call. If I don’t, does that mean my vote is not counted? Apparently calls on that number aren’t part of my price plan


Ah, that's a bugger. Yeah, I'd guess so?


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

I wonder who the UK spokesperson will be this year. 

Normally I have no idea who they are ..


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

What time does the voting close?

Do I have time to get to the offy?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

If the replies to a single Amber Ruffin tweet are a good gauge (and why wouldn't they be) then Iceland are going to romp home.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Stoked for 3.5 hours of scoring


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I wonder who the UK spokesperson will be this year.
> 
> Normally I have no idea who they are ..


Amanda Holden, I think I saw somewhere.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Stoked for 3.5 hours of scoring


I'm breaking out the Twiglets and tea


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> What time does the voting close?
> 
> Do I have time to get to the offy?


Vote now or on the way


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Amanda Holden, I think I saw somewhere.


Christ. 😞


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Italy still favourite at the bookies.  Only them and Finland’s odds are coming down


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Amanda Holden, I think I saw somewhere.


Oh, what does she have to do with music? At least she is somehow prominent .. 

Will she just say hello from the UK .. or will she try to speak the lingo - place your bets


----------



## Plumdaff (May 22, 2021)

Coming from Maltese stock this is quite a Eurovision year for me. We're not usually good. Voted for them of course, but also liked Lithuania, France and Iceland. Daughter voted Bulgaria.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Good god, I'm so glad she called out the delegate who try and do a 'bit' when presenting the points.

THAT IS NOT WHAT YOU'RE THERE FOR, THIS ISN'T YOUR MOMENT, JUST SAY SOMETHING NICE ABOUT THE HOST COUNTRY, GIVE US THE POINTS AND MOVE THE FUCK ON


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

What’s the number for Ukraine?


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s the number for Ukraine?


09015 225219


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Just figured out with Mrs SI's help that Cyprus is very like Rita Ora's _Anywhere_


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s the number for Ukraine?


622 521 9


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s the number for Ukraine?


09015 225212  ;-)


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Just figured out with Mrs SI's help that Cyprus is very like Rita Ora's _Anywhere_


God yeah it is with Gaga’s Alejandro.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> 09015 225219


From landlines. Mobiles it's 6 22 52 19


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> 09015 225219


I meant the short number? Is it number 62252 then 19?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> 09015 225212  ;-)


You know you can go to Eurojail for vote tampering?


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I meant the short number? Is it number 62252 then 19?


Yes


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Amanda Holden, I think I saw somewhere.



Her current face popped up somewhere earlier, but I'm expecting Rylan


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I just shouted "HANDS ON THE WHEEL!  " at the hosts; pretty sure she's not even actually driving


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine for straight up, fuck you, we're doing THIS

Also loved ...
Iceland
Lithuania
Malta
Switzerland
Portugal
Italy
Norway 

Really fucking enjoyed this, pissed with the missus and laughing out heads off

Some awesome tuneage though, genuinely best ever I reckon


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

A thumbs up from me to the Dutch for how they have run the contest, so far at least. Great stage, non-weird presenters, actually worthy content during the breaks


----------



## Espresso (May 22, 2021)

Amanda Holden will be wearing a completely ghastly frock, I know that.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> Yes


That doesn’t work either. Disenfranchised by phone companies. This ain’t no democracy!


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2021)

I missed them all! 

From the snippets Ukraine France or Russia!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> A thumbs up from me to the Dutch for how they have run the contest, so far at least. Great stage, non-weird presenters, actually worthy content during the breaks


First ever trans presenter of Eurovision too, I'm told


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 22, 2021)

I think I'm too pissed for the political voting bit...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> A thumbs up from me to the Dutch for how they have run the contest, so far at least. Great stage, *non-weird presenters,* actually worthy content during the breaks


 What about the giant pink android woman?


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

6225219 - all one number, not one and then the other.  You have until ten to


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

My mum voted for Iceland and France, which I ain't gonna argue with.

Think it would have been a bit much to expect her to vote for Ukraine


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Ukraine


EBM and Hardcore remixes incoming


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

This is the only winner that really matters for me. ❤️


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Looby said:


> This is the only winner that really matters for me. ❤️



An Australian, of course.  Three time winner


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> First ever trans presenter of Eurovision too, I'm told





Orang Utan said:


> What about the giant pink android woman?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Len McCluskey moonlighting on drums just then


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


>


???


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

You think the surgeon should have shortened her? She's made bigger sacrifices TBF...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> You think the surgeon should have shortened her? She's made bigger sacrifices TBF...


Who are you asking?


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Italy slipping and France coming up at the bookies


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Who are you asking?


The very tall presenter, Nikkie De Jager, is trans


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> The very tall presenter, Nikkie De Jager, is trans


What’s the issue?


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Just jogged back from the off licence.

Have I missed anything? Is the voting over???


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What about the giant pink android woman?


Pink android people are the very essence of any Eurovision contest.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s the issue?


There isn't one, I think someone thought you were referring to her when you said "giant pink android woman"


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Just jogged back from the off licence.
> 
> Have I missed anything? Is the voting over???


Seconds to go


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> There isn't one, I think someone thought you were referring to her when you said "giant pink android woman"


I was, but didn’t know or care that she is trans


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

If you fancy Belgium you can get 750/1 on it if you’re quick!


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

I gave a vote each to France and Malta. Happy with a good 3-4 others to pinch it though.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Dr. Furface said:


> If you fancy Belgium you can get 750/1 on it if you’re quick!


1000-1 for Albania.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I was, but didn’t know or care that she is trans


I know. There's no worries! She's a very tall woman is all, notably so


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

If France win this, quelle dommage


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

That whole thread is essentially her watching various acts and giggling from behind the camera


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> 1000-1 for Albania.


should be more


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If France win this, quelle dommage


The French entry is really really, good. You philistine.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

I genuinely wouldn't like to call it tbh. Finland are my faves though, also liking Switzerland, Ukraine, Netherlands, Sweden, oh loads are actually good!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I know. There's no worries!


fucthest8 seems to think there is, but hey ho, everyone’s pissed and maybe not understanding each other


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 22, 2021)

Boo. 
Jon Ola Sand was my high-light of the evening in previous Eurovisions,


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> The French entry is really really, good. You philistine.


It’s a ballad. Nul points. Eurobangers only please


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

"Last time we came last, so this year if James Newman doesn't come last, we're doing better"


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If France win this, quelle dommage


Far and away the best ballad (not that chanson is mere balladry) so it’s got a good chance.


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

I look forward to Lithuania's inevitable victory.

#fingersCrossed


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Iceland for the win in this show.
Barbara Pravi who we'll be looking at tour dates.


[e2a] I meant Lithuania, not Iceland, soz.
​


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> Far and away the best ballad (not that chanson is mere balladry) so it’s got a good chance.


‘Best ballad’ is an oxymoron


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> I genuinely wouldn't like to call it tbh. Finland are my faves though, also liking Switzerland, Ukraine, Netherlands, Sweden, oh loads are actually good!


Oh and Lithuania.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> fucthest8 seems to think there is, but hey ho, everyone’s pissed and maybe not understanding each other



Ah have I got the wrong end of the stick? Apols if so.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ‘Best ballad’ is an oxymoron


Now _that's_ offensive


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I'm not sure "best _anything" _can be an oxymoron


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 22, 2021)

No points for the UK from Malta. We're fucked.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Switzerland? Wtf

Albania doing surprisingly well


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

UK has null points - how is that happening?


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

blimey the kid from father ted who mrs doyle baked a jumper cake for is doin well


----------



## weepiper (May 22, 2021)

Iceland, Russia or Lithuania to win in this house, with an honourable mention for the Ukraine. Although the tedious earnest Swedish act will probably win, or maybe Malta.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Now _that's_ offensive


We need party music this year, not dreary earnest slow songs that might be technically accomplished but will never elicit joy and dancing


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> UK has null points - how is that happening?


Cos it was a shit song


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> No points for the UK from Malta. We're fucked.


‘We’? Speak for yourself.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

All on our own at the bottom 

We're being beaten by countries that aren't even in Europe


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Amanda Holden, embarrassing as ever


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

UK only one left on nul point


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

WHAT TF is Amanda Holden wearing ?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Enough of the ‘we’ please. It’s bad enough with kickball


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I love the fact he gave it the drum roll for fucking Cyprus!

Sure, kid, build that suspense...


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Lithuania: douze points


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We need party music this year, not dreary earnest slow songs that might be technically accomplished but will never elicit joy and dancing


Tish and tosh.  The release at the end is wonderfully joyous (or sure can be, at least)


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Swiss are on a roll


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Enough of the ‘we’ please. It’s bad enough with kickball


Hey, if it weren't for James Wossisname, it might be one of us up there getting battered across Europe. He represents all of us tonight.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Nothing from Ireland! We’re gonna do the big one


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

Epic sax guy!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

They keep saying _Good evening Europe and Australia_. And Israel, and most of Russia


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hey, if it weren't for James Wossisname, it might be one of us up there getting battered across Europe. He represents all of us tonight.


Not me. I’m with the Ukraine


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2021)

Brexit bonus score for UK.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Epic Sax Guy!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

We're going to be the only nul points, aren't we?
Israel, who just bombed children, are going to score higher than us.


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

yes, and the german novelty song


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

21 out of 39 countries, not a single point for us!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> We're going to be the only nul points, aren't we?
> Israel, who just bombed children, are going to score higher than us.


Their Eurovision act didn't.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Best Eurovision ever


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

netherlands doing poorly too


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Best Eurovision ever


x eleventy.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Their Eurovision act didn't.



Are you sure?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Is it fuck the best? Where were all the fun songs? It was mostly earnest grimacing in English


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Public vote does often differ dramatically from the jury votes.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> We're going to be the only nul points, aren't we?
> Israel, who just bombed children, are going to score higher than us.


They did have a distinctive advantage over us


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Ooooh can have that Belgian girl give all the rest of the scores please!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Are you sure?


No


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> They did have a distinctive advantage over us



Not being as shit as we were? Yeah, well, so did _every one_


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Hold out for "nul points"! We can take back control of singing and join the Global Britain song contest.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK GERMANY????!!!!


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Are you sure?


tbh, Ethiopian Jews face almost as much racism in Israel as Arabs.


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Their Eurovision act didn't.



Newman probably didnt vote leave.


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

As a reminder I said this a while ago:



a_chap said:


> Germany and UK worst by a country mile


----------



## Plumdaff (May 22, 2021)

Switzerland really inexplicably popular with whoever is in these juries.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Iceland very well placed ahead of the public vote


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Norton: _I wear this every time I go to the smelting plant_


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Six nations qualify by right.   Four of them are propping the table up (and one of them was taking the piss anyway)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> As a reminder I said this a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269746


I hope they don’t get any. That would be perfect


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Did we ever win EV?


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Switzerland really inexplicably popular with whoever is in these juries.


Juries are always wrong.  Abolish the lot


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

That Icelandic lad


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

We both gave Switzerland a derisory 4 (not terribad but will have forgotten it in 10 minutes) in our personal voting.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

The Swiss song was shit tho'.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Did we ever win EV?


No, you didn’t


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> Six nations qualify by right.   Four of them are propping the table up (and one of them was taking the piss anyway)


This is just the votes from the corrupt elites in the jury. When the people, the _true people, _have their vote, then you'll see.

Then you'll _all_ see...


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Did we ever win EV?


Five times, in equal third behind Ireland and Sweden


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No, you didn’t


Not even with Bucks Fizz


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is just the votes from the corrupt elites in the jury. When the people, the _true people, _have their vote, then you'll see.
> 
> Then you'll _all_ see...


Except those of us who have been disenfranchised by Trumpist balladeers


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Did we ever win EV?



I think they're still making their minds up.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Not even with Bucks Fizz


Were you in Bucks Fizz?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Bardo were robbed


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

I'm gonna be pissed off if the UK gets a point now.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Knew that lith dude would go Ukraine


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

note the camera isn't panning to the uk table much!


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Were you in Bucks Fizz?


I think you are confusing we and me

So BY WE I mean UK, did UK ever win Euro Vision?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> I'm gonna be pissed off if the UK gets a point now.


Yup.

Least we're consistent.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I think you are confusing we and me
> 
> So BY WE I mean UK, did UK ever win Euro Vision?


Yes.
Stop saying we when you mean them


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2021)

Watched Switzerland in full and I can now see why it's doing well. I didnt like the snippet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> note the camera isn't panning to the uk table much!


Early on the lad was getting stuck into the bevvy


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> note the camera isn't panning to the uk table much!


They could probably beat the rush home, tbh...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

The French singer is bloody gorgeous


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes.
> Stop saying we when you mean them


For me We is UK


----------



## weepiper (May 22, 2021)

Italians didn't realise the camera was on them!


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> For me We is UK



But for a lot of us it isn't


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> note the camera isn't panning to the uk table much!


Left early to avoid the rush in the carpark


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

i don't blame him, bet his friends and family are all having a massive watching party


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

My notes, if they help and I think they do


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes.
> Stop saying we when you mean them


We are all Bucks Fizz!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

weltweit said:


> For me We is UK


I do not accept such flag waving bullshit


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Italians didn't realise the camera was on them!



tbh, I have a suspicion he did. In this one it looks like he's watching a screen to his left then nose dives when he sees the camera jump to them.



Actually, I could be wrong, as there'd presumably be a bit of a delay?


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Italy still favourites at the bookies, ahead of France and Switzerland


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

It wasn't much of a line if it was that


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> note the camera isn't panning to the uk table much!





S☼I said:


> Early on the lad was getting stuck into the bevvy



Him and Flo Rida are smashing chang in the bogs with that lot from one of the eastern European countries know what I mean?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Shit just got banned from Twitter for a week - a flagshagger said Europe should be grateful for saving them in the war and should have given the UK some points. I told him to die in a fire. Oops!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Watched Switzerland in full and I can now see why it's doing well. I didnt like the snippet.



I genuinely liked it, amazing voice


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> It wasn't much of a line if it was that


Cheeky bump of k


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Him and Flo Rida are smashing chang in the bogs with that lot from one of the eastern European countries know what I mean?


I... think so


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Woooooooof.


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

this is great!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I mean, nothing against him, tbh. That's gotta be rough


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

Ouch!


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2021)

Leave.


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

😄😄


----------



## gosub (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Shit just got banned from Twitter for a week - a flagshagger said Europe should be grateful for saving them in the war and should have given the UK some points. I told him to die in a fire. Oops!


A Union Jack flag shagger or a EU flag shagger? (rhetorical)


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

This system does arguably work for the top, but fuck me is it rough when they're announcing the bottom!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Awesome scoring so far


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2021)

Eddie the Eagle should go in for the UK next year


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Fair fucks to our lad, took it like a champ


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Aah, bollocks. The German guy's fucking lovely


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

I mean, politics aside, the UK and German songs were really poor.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> I mean, politics aside, the UK and German songs were really poor.


Aye, but you feel like the Germans were more prepared for that.


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Wonderful Saturday night telly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

This is nuts


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

_Three _for Belgium??

I mean, ok, I didn't vote for 'em...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

I'm not sure the hosts were enjoying that


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

Finland!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Ukraine 500 points


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Not quite but pretty good


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Bugger, don't think Ukraine are gonna win, but that's a solid show from the public


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

I love the way they do the votes now, this is great.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Portugal only getting 27 is a surprise.


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

C'mon Iceland!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

Whoa!


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

What!!!


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

Italy could be disqualified for doping though?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

Ffffffffffffffuck, that is rough.

The two 18-year olds did not do well in the public vote


----------



## Saffy (May 22, 2021)

This is the best Saturday night telly in ages!


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2021)

That was hilarious.


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Malta? 47 points?

Fuck that


----------



## weepiper (May 22, 2021)

OH FUCKING GET ON WITH IT


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

Give it the Swiss lad


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

taxi for the uk


----------



## Plumdaff (May 22, 2021)

Malta was robbed. Ffs


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

weepiper said:


> OH FUCKING GET ON WITH IT


I fucking hate how much presenters milk these things these days.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Wow. Quite a surprise


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Genuinely pissed off France didn't win.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

The Italian drummer took ages to realise


----------



## a_chap (May 22, 2021)

Ha!!! The UK gave 21 to Lithuania.


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

It was the trousers wot won it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

That's a golden duck for the UK


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

... and that, ladies and gentlemen, is the metal community phoning each other up going "...no, I know it's bullshit, but the Italian band is alright, NO REALLY, fucking vote man, I FUCKING MEAN IT..."


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

The singer of the winning band looks like a knob. I'm sad for the Swiss lad who was very sweet, and the French singer who I've pencilled in as Mrs SI #3


----------



## Lorca (May 22, 2021)

bit spinal tap moment there!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

a_chap said:


> I mean, politics aside, the UK and German songs were really poor.



Indeed. And Spain. So much for the Big Six!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

Cool it's a woman on the bass.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> It was the trousers wot won it



TBF, half of them aren't wearing tops


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2021)

Should have been France, but the Italy number is a respectable winner, I think.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2021)

What a prick


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> The singer of the winning band looks like a knob. I'm sad for the Swiss lad who was very sweet, and the French singer who I've pencilled in as Mrs SI #3


Such a bellend. 😄


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2021)

Rock and roll never dies.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

I really don’t get it. Wasn’t terrible but nowhere near the best. Wasn’t even the best rock/ metal song tonight, let alone the best overall.

How the fuck do the bookies do it??


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

"Rock and roll never dies"? Oh dear!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

So, like, does anyone know what the Italian song is about? 

"I love my rubber duckie, it's so really awesome, I like mashed potato but I don't really like broccoli UNLESS IT'S COVERED IN CHEESE!!"

Am I close?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

At least the winners are a real band, they met at school. Not my favourite song of the night but no begrudging from me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> "Rock and roll never dies"? Oh dear!


Kind of one of those where you think "....did anyone say it was?  ", like "banning Christmas" or some shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

S☼I said:


> The singer of the winning band looks like a knob. I'm sad for the Swiss lad who was very sweet,


Swiss Toni Hadley


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> So, like, does anyone know what the Italian song is about?
> 
> "I love my rubber duckie, it's so really awesome, I like mashed potato but I don't really like broccoli UNLESS IT'S COVERED IN CHEESE!!"
> 
> Am I close?


They don't know what I'm talking about Dirty clothes, between ', with mud Yellow of siga 'between the fingers Me with the cigar, walking I'm sorry, but I believe so much That I can take this leap Even if the road is uphill That's why I'm training now Good evening, ladies and gentlemen Outside the actors You better not make more mistakes You better be quiet and good People here are weird like drug dealers Too many nights I was locked out Mo 'I kick them' sti doors Look up like climbers So sorry, mom, I'm always out, but I'm out of my mind, but different from them And you're out of your mind, but different from them We are out of our minds, but different from them We are out of our minds, but different from them I have written pages and pages I saw salt then tears These men in the car And don't climb the rapids I wrote on a tombstone "In my house there is no God" But if you find the sense of time You will rise from your oblivion And there is no wind that stops The natural power From the right point of view You feel the thrill of the wind With wax wings on the back I will research that height If you want to stop me, try again Try to cut my head off Why I'm out of my mind, but different from them And you're out of your mind, but different from them We are out of our minds, but different from them We are out of our minds, but different from them Speak, unfortunately people speak He doesn't know what he's talking about You take me to where I float That I miss the air here Speak, unfortunately people speak He doesn't know what he's talking about You take me to where I float That I miss the air here Speak, unfortunately people speak He doesn't know what he's talking about You take me to where I float That I miss the air here But I'm out of my mind, but different from them And you're out of your mind, but different from them We are out of our minds, but different from them And we're out of our minds, but different from them We are different from them


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2021)

UK public voted for Orville-killing Ukraine first.
That was my favourite too 
I feel in touch


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

Also cool that the winners weren't singing in English.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Should have been France, but the Italy number is a respectable winner, I think.


At least this year genuinely good quality songs like France’s have been properly recognised. Plenty of similar ones over the years had been shunned in favour of people in silly costumes.

The nul points to the UK were a disgrace, and kudos to the audience for the appreciation, but otherwise the contest seems to have largely eradicated the awful country-biased votes of yesteryear.

Still, some surprising popular results. Malta should have got a lot more popular votes than it did.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2021)

Maybe, finally, an actual benefit of brexit: "we" don't enter Eurovision ever again.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 22, 2021)

Now the excitement is over, wasn't Holden an embarrassment. "Oh I can't tell the difference between French and Dutch" hohoho isn't wilful ignorance fucking hilarious.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2021)

ska invita said:


> UK public voted for Orville-killing Ukraine first.
> That was my favourite too
> I feel in touch


No we didn't, we voted for Lithuania first. Ukraine only got 4 points


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

ska invita said:


> UK public voted for Orville-killing Ukraine first.
> That was my favourite too
> I feel in touch


Uhh, fraid not.  Lithuania first, Ukraine 4 points (France 5 & Swiss 1)


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2021)

tommers said:


> Rock and roll never dies.



It just coughs up a bit of blood and goes to eastern Europe for a cheap hip op.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> Still, some surprising popular results. Malta should have got a lot more popular votes than it did.


Yeah, it wasn't my personal favourite, but it was a solid song/performance and I was really surprised it didn't do better with the public.


Plumdaff said:


> Now the excitement is over, wasn't Holden an embarrassment. "Oh I can't tell the difference between French and Dutch" hohoho isn't wilful ignorance fucking hilarious.


I actually missed it first time round, but aye. I suppose it's supposed to be 'knowing' and 'self-deprecating', but eeesh is it just not a good look.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> At least the winners are a real band, they met at school. Not my favourite song of the night but no begrudging from me.


Yeah fair enough, far preferable to a lazy euro pop camp punt that some countries go for every year.

Overall I think the quality of the entries was pretty good. And the whole proceedings as gripping as any I can remember.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> No we didn't, we voted for Lithuania first. Ukraine only got 4 points


Balls.
Fuck the UK


----------



## PR1Berske (May 23, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Maybe, finally, an actual benefit of brexit: "we" don't enter Eurovision ever again.



It has nothing to do with Brexit. 

The viewers made their choice. 0 points to Spain, Germany and the Netherlands. That's just the way the late night Saturday locals chose things


----------



## a_chap (May 23, 2021)

Lithuania replay:


----------



## strung out (May 23, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Maybe, finally, an actual benefit of brexit: "we" don't enter Eurovision ever again.


Miserable git


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> It has nothing to do with Brexit.
> 
> The viewers made their choice. 0 points to Spain, Germany and the Netherlands. That's just the way the late night Saturday locals chose things


It is (mildly) interesting that the four at the bottom and the two at the top were all in the 'big 5+host' group. None of them came through the semi-finals.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> At least the winners are a real band, they met at school. Not my favourite song of the night but no begrudging from me.



This.

France and Iceland were my favs but just reading that the Italian song is about the industry giving them a shit time so happy for them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2021)

That was as genuinely exciting as I've ever known a scores tally on Eurovision. Great stuff. A fine waste of an evening.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2021)

Although I voted for France, I am not unhappy with the result, I also gave Italy high marks.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> At least this year genuinely good quality songs like France’s have been properly recognised. Plenty of similar ones over the years had been shunned in favour of people in silly costumes.
> 
> The nul points to the UK were a disgrace, and kudos to the audience for the appreciation, but otherwise the contest seems to have largely eradicated the awful country-biased votes of yesteryear.
> 
> Still, some surprising popular results. Malta should have got a lot more popular votes than it did.


You silly sod. Torch songs no, silly Eurobangers yes.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> It has nothing to do with Brexit.
> 
> The viewers made their choice. 0 points to Spain, Germany and the Netherlands. That's just the way the late night Saturday locals chose things



I wasn't suggesting it was. It was an obviously (or so l thought) facetious comment, designed to mock the sort of halfwit who reads "brexit" into anything related to the rest of Europe. You know, like "we" are still fighting WW2 against Angela Merkel.


----------



## a_chap (May 23, 2021)

France ... replay





A brilliant performance


----------



## Looby (May 23, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Now the excitement is over, wasn't Holden an embarrassment. "Oh I can't tell the difference between French and Dutch" hohoho isn't wilful ignorance fucking hilarious.


She’s honestly one of the worst people ever.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> Maybe, finally, an actual benefit of brexit: "we" don't enter Eurovision ever again.


What?!?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2021)




----------



## trashpony (May 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> At least this year genuinely good quality songs like France’s have been properly recognised. Plenty of similar ones over the years had been shunned in favour of people in silly costumes.
> 
> The nul points to the UK were a disgrace, and kudos to the audience for the appreciation, but otherwise the contest seems to have largely eradicated the awful country-biased votes of yesteryear.
> 
> Still, some surprising popular results. Malta should have got a lot more popular votes than it did.


Big  to Greece and Cyprus


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2021)

Looby said:


> She’s honestly one of the worst people ever.



She nearly got the job of presenting the revival of the Crystal Maze


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> It has nothing to do with Brexit.
> 
> The viewers made their choice. 0 points to Spain, Germany and the Netherlands. That's just the way the late night Saturday locals chose things


It’s the discrepancies between the allegedly impartial and knowledgeable juries of every country I find interesting. If they’re really meant to judge their votes on artistic merit alone and ignore historical country allegiances, this year I thought there were massive difference of opinions.

But perhaps some of the ju


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> It is (mildly) interesting that the four at the bottom and the two at the top were all in the 'big 5+host' group. None of them came through the semi-finals.


All genuinely shit songs deserving to be last, wouldve got knocked out in the semis


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2021)

isvicthere? said:


> It just coughs up a bit of blood and goes to eastern Europe for a cheap hip op.



Except it doesn't does it? It just keeps. Coming. Back.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> That was as genuinely exciting as I've ever known a scores tally on Eurovision. Great stuff. A fine waste of an evening.


Best Eurovision I can remember, frankly.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2021)

a_chap said:


> France ... replay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like any other French ballad. You guys must be smoking crack if you find that entertaining


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yeah fair enough, far preferable to a lazy euro pop camp punt that some countries go for every year.
> 
> Overall I think the quality of the entries was pretty good. And the whole proceedings as gripping as any I can remember.



Literally the best one ever. Mostly it's 50% a tragic load of old shit and I enjoy it for the pisstaking, but this had a load of actual solid tunes, it really did!


----------



## a_chap (May 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Sounds like any other French ballad. You guys must be smoking crack if you find that entertaining



'cause all French stuff is the same, innit.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> All genuinely shit songs deserving to be last, wouldve got knocked out in the semis


Except for the two that came first and second


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> Best Eurovision I can remember, frankly.


The best ones had loads of terrible songs and would have you watching through tears of laughter... few laughs in this, apart from the score announcements, which is now the best bit


----------



## weepiper (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> The best ones had loads of terrible songs and would have you watching through tears of laughter... few laughs in this, apart from the score announcements, which is now the best bit


You need to watch it with some incredulous teenagers. Endless hilarity.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2021)

I thought it was really good tbh - of course in the past I have enjoyed the suggestive milkmaids and the surprise Greek ska track type entries, but I thought this year was spot on - not too many worthy sounding ballads, some fun numbers, some real belters - I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> The best ones had loads of terrible songs and would have you watching through tears of laughter... few laughs in this, apart from the score announcements, which is now the best bit


The new voting system has succeeded in not only eliminating the country-biased voting that had made a farce of the contest and would have likely killed it off, but making the results reveal far more exciting than they had ever been in the past.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2021)

a_chap said:


> 'cause all French stuff is the same, innit.


Ballads are yes.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

weepiper said:


> You need to watch it with some incredulous teenagers. Endless hilarity.


I too am an incredulous teenager


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> The new voting system has succeeded in not only eliminating the country-biased voting that had made a farce of the contest and would have likely killed it off, but making the results reveal far more exciting than they had ever been in the past.


True but even the semi finals are a bit dry this year
The age of innocent crap songs has passed unfortunately


----------



## PTK (May 23, 2021)

I thought that the aim was to get the fewest points. In which case: the UK won! I am so proud of my contribution to this success, which was zero.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)

It is an _excellent _screengrab


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)




----------



## PR1Berske (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> The best ones had loads of terrible songs and would have you watching through tears of laughter... few laughs in this, apart from the score announcements, which is now the best bit


But that's why the BBC still sends such bad songs. It's not the contest you want it to be, or think it is. Those days have, largely, gone.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> True but even the semi finals are a bit dry this year
> The age of innocent crap songs has passed unfortunately


It's good that the era has passed. It's time for the UK to catch up.


----------



## MrCurry (May 23, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> Boo.
> Jon Ola Sand was my high-light of the evening in previous Eurovisions



If they had to replace old deadpanface Jon Ola with someone, it’s good they’ve gone just one step up the “low energy” scale with a guy who looks like he’s been given a precautionary heavy sedation.

He’s trying a bit too hard to make “you’re good to go” into a catchphrase, isn’t he?


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 23, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> EBM and Hardcore remixes incoming


----------



## MrCurry (May 23, 2021)

So will we be seeing more rock entries in future Eurovisions?  Often seems like a winning song either spawns imitators or at least influences subsequent years’ entries.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 23, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> So will we be seeing more rock entries in future Eurovisions?  Often seems like a winning song either spawns imitators or at least influences subsequent years’ entries.


There are always copycats, see Switzerland this year. I do wonder what flavour of rock will turn up. Novelty is close at hand.


----------



## moonsi til (May 23, 2021)

I watched from UK onwards & gave my top 3 spots to 

Ukraine 
Lithuania 
Italy 

My friends 12 yr daughter 
Iceland 
Germany 
Italy 

It was good fun. Chit chatted with adults & kids via What’s App.


----------



## donkyboy (May 23, 2021)

The UK entry was shit. The idiot who wrote and performed it described it a 'banger'.


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> The UK entry was shit. The idiot who wrote and performed it described it a 'banger'.


Its eurovision, Morzart need not apply.  
Still,  he may not of entirely lit up the room, but quite a good analogy for thems looking to do something with the embers of our relationship with the EU as to where the cold water is coming from.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2021)




----------



## rekil (May 23, 2021)

Disturbing lack of handclaps this year. Thankfully youtube's evil algorithms made up for it by pushing something other than loons and 3rd rate rock at me for a change.



Spoiler: georgian folk wholesomeness


----------



## WouldBe (May 23, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> So will we be seeing more rock entries in future Eurovisions?  Often seems like a winning song either spawns imitators or at least influences subsequent years’ entries.


Perhaps we could enter Ozzy Osbourne for the next one. 


What went wrong with Norway? 9th from bottom must be a step up for them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2021)

I'm lobbying for Depeche Mode next year.

Very popular in Eastern Europe!! Martin L. Gore likes wearing outrageous winged outfits. Bare chest and tattoo action from Dave. 

They've got Eurovision written all over them!!


----------



## rekil (May 23, 2021)

I say it every year. Send Morrissey. Send Morrissey Every Year.


----------



## MrCurry (May 23, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Perhaps we could enter Ozzy Osbourne for the next one.
> 
> 
> What went wrong with Norway? 9th from bottom must be a step up for them.


What went wrong with Norway seemed to be that the fact I liked it meant normal people hated it. I’m used to that with my dodgy musical tastes.  I’m sure they will learn their lesson and send Keiino next year anyway.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 23, 2021)

😆


----------



## MrCurry (May 23, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> 😆


🤣


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm lobbying for Depeche Mode next year.
> Eurovision wr
> Very popular in Eastern Europe!! Martin L. Gore likes wearing outrageous winged outfits. Bare chest and tattoo action from Dave.
> 
> They've got Eurovision written all over them!!


Eurovision written all over them ? Thats some really crap tattoo action


----------



## trashpony (May 23, 2021)

Unfortunate typo there


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Unfortunate typo there


I struggled to avoid making a lewd joke about both the bassist and the singer, possibly the drummer too tbh


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2021)

Really enjoyed this year's show. Lot's of great stuff. Best for me were Switzerland, Ukraine and Lithuania but pleased that Italy won.

The voting was super tense and exciting!

Thought our entry was generally rubbish. I mean the song itself was not too bad but the staging was just so dull compared to everything else. Absolutely no surprise at the nil point there.

Amanda Holden was excruciating with her "ooh look I can say some words in funny foreign".


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 23, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Amanda Holden was excruciating with her "ooh look I can say some words in funny foreign".



She was a disgrace.

The UK truly are the Millwall of Europe, more hated than Israel.


----------



## smmudge (May 23, 2021)

Initially my heart was with Iceland. Shame their song this year wasn't as good as last year's, they must have felt like everything was against them for their Eurovision journey!

Liked: Lithuania, Sweden, Malta, Russia. Italy were good. Didn't mind Germany that much! Or Netherlands.

Skipped through: France, Switzerland, Ukraine of the high scoring ones.

Ultimately happy with the result though I feel bad for Iceland.

UK was crap and deserved last place with no points.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Unfortunate typo there


_We_ wanna be _free_, _we_ wanna be _free_ to do what _we_ wanna do. And _we_ wanna get tasted. And _we_ wanna have a good time


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

1998 is up on IPlayer..anyone watched it?








						BBC One - Eurovision Song Contest, 1998, Grand Final: 1998
					

The 43rd annual Eurovision Song Contest broadcast from Birmingham.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



i want to but not in the mood just yet

Available for 11 months


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2021)

Bill Bailey offers to represent UK at Eurovision 2022
					

Strictly Come Dancing winner said he is ‘happy to throw my hat in the ring’




					www.independent.co.uk
				




I could get behind this!!


----------



## WouldBe (May 23, 2021)

Should we get rid of the 'experts' vote and just go with the popular vote?


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Should we get rid of the 'experts' vote and just go with the popular vote?


you mean in chosing a UK entry?
its been a popular vote for the last few years too, doesn't seem to change the shittness of UK entries


----------



## PR1Berske (May 23, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Should we get rid of the 'experts' vote and just go with the popular vote?


They had that in the early 00s. You can imagine what happened with neighbouring countries _and_ diaspora voting. Juries were reintroduced to balance the inherent problems with "full" democracy.


----------



## WouldBe (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> you mean in chosing a UK entry?
> its been a popular vote for the last few years too, doesn't seem to change the shittness of UK entries


No in the main event. Just leave it to the public to decide which country wins.


----------



## WouldBe (May 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> They had that in the early 00s. You can imagine what happened with neighbouring countries _and_ diaspora voting. Juries were reintroduced to balance the inherent problems with "full" democracy.


But the juries just seem to do the same.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> No in the main event. Just leave it to the public to decide which country wins.


i guess in this case the result wouldve been the same


----------



## donkyboy (May 23, 2021)

gosub said:


> Its eurovision, Morzart need not apply.
> Still,  he may not of entirely lit up the room, but quite a good analogy for thems looking to do something with the embers of our relationship with the EU as to where the cold water is coming from.



it was still shit. apparently he wrote songs for some big artists and this is what he came up with.


----------



## WouldBe (May 23, 2021)

We rid them of Nigel Forage and this is the thanks we get.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 23, 2021)

At the peak, BBC One had 49% viewing share. For about £300,000, and nothing much else besides Graham Norton and a satellite link, that's good value for Saturday night primetime.


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thought our entry was generally rubbish. I mean the song itself was not too bad but the staging was just so dull compared to everything else.



Really? I thought the way those fellas danced about whilst maintaining their perfect trombone playing was very impressive.


----------



## The39thStep (May 23, 2021)

gosub said:


> Its eurovision, Morzart need not apply.
> Still,  he may not of entirely lit up the room, but quite a good analogy for thems looking to do something with the embers of our relationship with the EU as to where the cold water is coming from.


How would you account for Germany’s recent scores using the EU analogy ?


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2021)

Very annoyingly, the only song that I can even recall the melody of today is that awful Portuguese one (and that the Brit was shit).


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> How would you account for Germany’s recent scores using the EU analogy ?


Not a scooby, I think I've watched the eurovision 3 times in my life. (avoided again yesterday)


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> How would you account for Germany’s recent scores using the EU analogy ?


I've had the sense for some time that Germany do not take Eurovision seriously and their results reflect that.

The UK, on the other hand, do still seem to be desperately _trying_ to succeed. But in classic Principal Skinner "no, they are wrong, not me" fashion, we think we lose because of 'political' voting rather than the quality of our entry.

I do get the impression (based on very little, tbh) that European perceptions of the UK, both in terms of global politics and our attitude to Eurovision, mean that people are less inclined to vote for us with all other things being equal. But I also feel like we'd get more votes if we sent a song of better quality, stopped acting quite so entitled, and did less of the "oh, aren't us Brits so bad at foreign, lol" type stuff.

As I said last night, I feel like Holden was _going for_ self-aware, self-deprecating and maybe even conciliatory, but wiiiiiiidely missed the mark due to not actually being genuinely self-aware (of why Eurovision viewers might have problems with the UK) or conciliatory.

<edit: I've just realised that I seem to think our problem is we take it too seriously but also not seriously enough. That's a thing though, right? >


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> How would you account for Germany’s recent scores using the EU analogy ?


I have now observed the German entry.   :




3pts.  Somebody clearly felt sorry for them.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)

Tbh, I sort of thought it might do a little better than that, just because some people like to throw votes to the 'fun, wacky and weird' entries.

As others have suggested, though, maybe that's no longer as true as it once was.


----------



## Espresso (May 23, 2021)

Every one of the people who came on screen to give the results from their country spoke English and their own language and some of them chucked in a bit of Dutch, as a nod to the hosting nation. The only one who made a "Hee hee! Aren't foreign words a hoot!" was Amanda Holden. What an idiot.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2021)

R6 news saying that Italian lead singer chappie has agreed to undergo 'drugs test' in the light of the 'green room' footage shown last night. 
He said he was clearing up a broken glass.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> R6 news saying that Italian lead singer chappie has agreed to undergo 'drugs test' in the light of the 'green room' footage shown last night.
> He said he was clearing up a broken glass.


Ah the old broken glass defense


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've had the sense for some time that Germany do not take Eurovision seriously and their results reflect that.
> 
> The UK, on the other hand, do still seem to be desperately _trying_ to succeed. But in classic Principal Skinner "no, they are wrong, not me" fashion, we think we lose because of 'political' voting rather than the quality of our entry.
> 
> ...


yeah you know that thing when you laugh at other countries giving the scores and their shit entries - that was 100% the UK this year - both song and Amanda were cringingly bad


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> yeah you know that thing when you laugh at other countries giving the scores and their shit entries - that was 100% the UK this year - both song and Amanda were cringingly bad


In the end the whole UK contribution was pretty emblematic of where the country is atm.


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> In the end the whole UK contribution was pretty emblematic of where the country is atm.


streaming Glastonbury.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 23, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Every one of the people who came on screen to give the results from their country spoke English and their own language and some of them chucked in a bit of Dutch, as a nod to the hosting nation. The only one who made a "Hee hee! Aren't foreign words a hoot!" was Amanda Holden. What an idiot.



Holden has the IQ of a flipflop.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2021)

the section of footage from when they won onwards is interesting to watch.

this guy....





....interestingly no one from the band or the entourage celebrated with him.....

Some serous Rik Mayall in Bad News vibes






...


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> yeah you know that thing when you laugh at other countries giving the scores and their shit entries - that was 100% the UK this year - both song and Amanda were cringingly bad



I switched it on just as the UK entry came on. watched for 30 seconds, muttered 'fucking hell' and switched channels.

It was utterly awful. For a country with such a huge musical heritage, is this really the best we can do? If so, we need to quit the competition.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> the section of footage from when they won onwards is interesting to watch.
> 
> this guy....
> View attachment 269905
> ...


They definitely celebrated with him elsetimes. I got the sense he was quite overwhelmed by it so maybe took himself away from them to give himself a moment to absorb and recover?

I mean, the singer gave him a big ol' smacker on the lips later on!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I switched it on just as the UK entry came on. watched for 30 seconds, muttered 'fucking hell' and switched channels.
> 
> It was utterly awful. For a country with such a huge musical heritage, is this really the best we can do? If so, we need to quit the competition.


brexit means brexit


----------



## Chz (May 24, 2021)

rekil said:


> I say it every year. Send Morrissey. Send Morrissey Every Year.


Didn't Ireland try that for a bit with JedWard? On the basis that if they kept on sending Jedward, they'd let them win just so they would never have to see Jedward again.

It might even have worked in the era before semi-finals. You'd think they'd have learned that when Justin the Turkey didn't work out.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 24, 2021)

The EBU has released a statement on the matter of Måneskin and the, erm, extra curricular activities.


----------



## rutabowa (May 24, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> The EBU has released a statement on the matter of Måneskin and the, erm, extra curricular activities.


Ohh I hope he doesn't get in trouble, I may have hated their song but I dont want them disqualified for that


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2021)

Panic not












						EBU Statement on alleged drug use at Eurovision Song Contest 2021
					

No drugs were used by Italian winners Måneskin in the Green Room and we consider the matter closed.




					eurovision.tv


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2021)

COVER UP


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2021)

He clearly wasn’t doing a line


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2021)

Negative drug test









						Damiano David: Eurovision winner cleared of drug use by broadcaster
					

A test clears Måneskin's lead singer of drug use during the competition's grand final.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




He's a disgrace to his profession if you ask me.


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2021)

He looks a lot like Perry Farrell from Janes Addiction.


----------



## Lorca (May 25, 2021)

so, is there any truth to the rumour that the english UK entry bloke is going to stand as a Labour MP?


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2021)

Lorca said:


> so, is there any truth to the rumour that the english UK entry bloke is going to stand as a Labour MP?


No, it’s about getting no votes from the public


----------



## Raheem (May 25, 2021)

Lorca said:


> so, is there any truth to the rumour that the english UK entry bloke is going to stand as a Labour MP?


Well, he's already proven he can cope with a "no politics" rule.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2021)

What was needed all along; analysis from some of the finest minds...


----------

